# Ancora Ferita



## ferita (6 Marzo 2012)

Avevo scritto un post un po' di tempo fa, poi ho chiesto agli amministratori di eliminarlo perchè lasciavo il PC in casa qualche giorno e avevo paura che mio marito leggesse quello che avevo scritto.
Vi ho sempre letto...ma mi sembravo davvero stupida ad aprire un'altra discussione e a dirvi che sto ancora male e che non ce la faccio a superare...
Poi ho letto il post di Anna che dopo tre anni chiede aiuto...e ho capito che non sono una mosca bianca...
IN TV un legale matrimonialista ha detto che le mogli non perdonano mai, nè dimenticano, soffrono tutta la vita, se hanno figli sorridono per loro, ma dentro sono e rimangono devastate per sempre.
Non so quanto mi rimarrà da vivere ma una vita così io non ce la faccio a viverla...


----------



## Simy (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un post un po' di tempo fa, poi ho chiesto agli amministratori di eliminarlo perchè lasciavo il PC in casa qualche giorno e avevo paura che mio marito leggesse quello che avevo scritto.
> Vi ho sempre letto...ma mi sembravo davvero stupida ad aprire un'altra discussione e a dirvi che sto ancora male e che non ce la faccio a superare...
> Poi ho letto il post di Anna che dopo tre anni chiede aiuto...e ho capito che non sono una mosca bianca...
> IN TV un legale matrimonialista ha detto che le mogli non perdonano mai, nè dimenticano, soffrono tutta la vita, se hanno figli sorridono per loro, ma dentro sono e rimangono devastate per sempre.
> Non so *quanto mi rimarrà da vivere ma una vita così io non ce la faccio a viverla*...


Heiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii che sono sti discorsi!


----------



## Attila (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> IN TV un legale matrimonialista ha detto che


Citando nella stessa frase "TV" e "avvocato matrimonialista" ti sei già data due ottime ragioni per non credere a questo tipo di profezie


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2012)

:up:





Attila ha detto:


> Citando nella stessa frase "TV" e "avvocato matrimonialista" ti sei già data due ottime ragioni per non credere a questo tipo di profezie


:up:
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Kid (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un post un po' di tempo fa, poi ho chiesto agli amministratori di eliminarlo perchè lasciavo il PC in casa qualche giorno e avevo paura che mio marito leggesse quello che avevo scritto.
> Vi ho sempre letto...ma mi sembravo davvero stupida ad aprire un'altra discussione e a dirvi che sto ancora male e che non ce la faccio a superare...
> Poi ho letto il post di Anna che dopo tre anni chiede aiuto...e ho capito che non sono una mosca bianca...
> IN TV un legale matrimonialista ha detto che le mogli non perdonano mai, nè dimenticano, soffrono tutta la vita, se hanno figli sorridono per loro, ma dentro sono e rimangono devastate per sempre.
> Non so quanto mi rimarrà da vivere ma una vita così io non ce la faccio a viverla...


Il mio consiglio è quello di non farti condizionare da quello che senti in giro (soprattutto in TV), ma di guardarti dentro e capire cosa provi veramente. E' una banalità ovviamente detta così, ma non c'è molto altro da dire in queste circostanze.

Pensa un pò a te stessa, un pò di autostima è già un buon passo avanti.


----------



## stellina (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un post un po' di tempo fa, poi ho chiesto agli amministratori di eliminarlo perchè lasciavo il PC in casa qualche giorno e avevo paura che mio marito leggesse quello che avevo scritto.
> Vi ho sempre letto...ma mi sembravo davvero stupida ad aprire un'altra discussione e a dirvi che sto ancora male e che non ce la faccio a superare...
> Poi ho letto il post di Anna che dopo tre anni chiede aiuto...e ho capito che non sono una mosca bianca...
> IN TV un legale matrimonialista ha detto che *le mogli non perdonano mai, nè dimenticano, soffrono tutta la vita, se hanno figli sorridono per loro, ma dentro sono e rimangono devastate per sempre.*
> Non so quanto mi rimarrà da vivere ma una vita così io non ce la faccio a viverla...


perdonare non è facile e non è da tutti.
dimenticare neppure.
ma soffrire tutta la vita no!
la vita continua!!! forza e coraggio! qualsiasi sia la tua scelta, qualsiasi sia il tuo dolore la vita deve andare avanti!
inizi col sorridere per i figli, certo la cicatrice nell'anima l'hai sempre, ma vai avanti. devi. devi riappropriarti di te, della tua vita slegata da quella del marito, del tuo esistere indipendentemente da chiunque. 
dai ferita so che da qualche parte ce l'hai sta grinta! tira fuori le unghie!!!!


----------



## Diletta (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un post un po' di tempo fa, poi ho chiesto agli amministratori di eliminarlo perchè lasciavo il PC in casa qualche giorno e avevo paura che mio marito leggesse quello che avevo scritto.
> Vi ho sempre letto...ma mi sembravo davvero stupida ad aprire un'altra discussione e a dirvi che sto ancora male e che non ce la faccio a superare...
> Poi ho letto il post di Anna che dopo tre anni chiede aiuto...e ho capito che non sono una mosca bianca...
> IN TV un legale matrimonialista ha detto che le mogli non perdonano mai, nè dimenticano, soffrono tutta la vita, se hanno figli sorridono per loro, ma dentro sono e rimangono devastate per sempre.
> Non so quanto mi rimarrà da vivere ma una vita così io non ce la faccio a viverla...



Carissima bentornata!!
Hai visto che non sei una mosca bianca e anche questo consola un pochino....
Anch'io ho visto la trasmissione, ma non ho condiviso quello che diceva appunto l'avvocato, o meglio, l'ho condiviso solo in parte.
D'accordo sul fatto di non dimenticare mai (è ovvio), sul perdono...ci si può arrivare (chi riesce, chi no), sul soffrire tutta la vita proprio no, l'immagine della devastazione perpetua mi sembra effettivamente eccessiva.
Io continuo a pensare che il tempo lenisca e alleggerisca il dolore, se pensi che può farlo con un lutto, lo può fare anche in questi casi, che sono comunque equiparati ad un lutto.
Se ci pensi bene, l'avvocato parla per deformazione professionale e ha anche tutto l'interesse ad affermare una cosa del genere.
E noi gli faremo vedere che si sbaglia!!!


----------



## ferita (6 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissima bentornata!!
> Hai visto che non sei una mosca bianca e anche questo consola un pochino....
> Anch'io ho visto la trasmissione, ma non ho condiviso quello che diceva appunto l'avvocato, o meglio, l'ho condiviso solo in parte.
> D'accordo sul fatto di non dimenticare mai (è ovvio), sul perdono...ci si può arrivare (chi riesce, chi no), sul soffrire tutta la vita proprio no, l'immagine della devastazione perpetua mi sembra effettivamente eccessiva.
> ...


Speriamo.....


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Citando nella stessa frase "TV" e "avvocato matrimonialista" ti sei già data due ottime ragioni per non credere a questo tipo di profezie


Quoto!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un post un po' di tempo fa, poi ho chiesto agli amministratori di eliminarlo perchè lasciavo il PC in casa qualche giorno e avevo paura che mio marito leggesse quello che avevo scritto.
> Vi ho sempre letto...ma mi sembravo davvero stupida ad aprire un'altra discussione e a dirvi che sto ancora male e che non ce la faccio a superare...
> Poi ho letto il post di Anna che dopo tre anni chiede aiuto...e ho capito che non sono una mosca bianca...
> IN TV un legale matrimonialista ha detto che le mogli non perdonano mai, nè dimenticano, soffrono tutta la vita, se hanno figli sorridono per loro, ma dentro sono e rimangono devastate per sempre.
> Non so quanto mi rimarrà da vivere ma una vita così io non ce la faccio a viverla...


Io posso capirti, ma vorrei ora far capire una cosa a te.
Premesso che comunque questo è un forum, e quindi non siamo faccia a faccia, ti dico questo: hai presente qualcuno che vuole soffrire? che giustamente è ferita e non sa come sfogarsi?, qualcuno che altro non ha in testa che soffrire per espiare colpe che non ha? Ecco ci sei te a rappresentare questo, ci sei te, io e buona parte dei traditi.
Mo basta soffrire e voler soffrire per colpe che non si hanno, ed anche se si avessero, basta lo stesso! vuoi vivere veramente? ok!! il ricordo non svanirà mai! ma prendine atto! fallo tuo come esperienza di realtà e non di sogni e pensieri inutili atti solo a farti soffrire. vuoi soffrire? ok continua a cercare quei pensieri, e altro non farai che stare male te e tutti quelli che ti stanno accanto, vuoi essere felice? fallo, e ne gioirai tu e chi ti sta accanto! se adesso stai con tuo marito porca paletta viviti il tutto! non scordare ma sii forte ed ancora più forte di prima.


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2012)

Potete ripetere a Ferita all'infinito tutto quello che le state scrivendo e le avete scritto.
La musica non cambia per lei.
Ormai è diventato un percorso mentale perverso. Fa finta di ascoltare ma non ascolta.
E continua macerarsi su cose assurde che adesso dopo tempo sono davvero assurde.
Ferita è la classica che ad un certo punto verrà ritradita o lasciata.
Mi spiace Ferita ma c'è davvero un limite a tutto.
E tuo marito mi fa pena perchè da quanto scrivi sta facendo il possibile e tu te ne fotti.


----------



## Diletta (6 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io posso capirti, ma vorrei ora far capire una cosa a te.
> Premesso che comunque questo è un forum, e quindi non siamo faccia a faccia, ti dico questo: hai presente qualcuno che vuole soffrire? che giustamente è ferita e non sa come sfogarsi?, qualcuno che altro non ha in testa che soffrire per espiare colpe che non ha? Ecco ci sei te a rappresentare questo, ci sei te, io e buona parte dei traditi.
> *Mo basta soffrire e voler soffrire per colpe che non si hanno, ed anche se si avessero, basta lo stesso! *vuoi vivere veramente? ok!! il ricordo non svanirà mai! ma prendine atto! fallo tuo come esperienza di realtà e non di sogni e pensieri inutili atti solo a farti soffrire. vuoi soffrire? ok continua a cercare quei pensieri, e altro non farai che stare male te e tutti quelli che ti stanno accanto, vuoi essere felice? fallo, e ne gioirai tu e chi ti sta accanto! se adesso stai con tuo marito porca paletta viviti il tutto! non scordare ma sii forte ed ancora più forte di prima.



Bravo Claudio !!
Sei la nostra icona!

E aggiungo: 

*loro non meritano tutto questo dolore.*

L'aveva già detto Tebe e se lo dice lei ci si può credere.

Io ne faccio il mio slogan e me lo inquadro.


----------



## ferita (6 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Potete ripetere a Ferita all'infinito tutto quello che le state scrivendo e le avete scritto.
> La musica non cambia per lei.
> Ormai è diventato un percorso mentale perverso. Fa finta di ascoltare ma non ascolta.
> E continua macerarsi su cose assurde che adesso dopo tempo sono davvero assurde.
> ...


Mio marito non sta facendo il possibile. Passa 12 ore al giorno in ufficio dove c'è anche lei...
E' il bravo marito del fine settimana. 
Vorrei vedere voi (tutti) nella mia situazione: tre anni e mezzo di tradimento e sapere che passano le giornate insieme...vorrei tanto vedervi tutti...soprattutto chi è tanto bravo a parlare!


----------



## Sole (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un post un po' di tempo fa, poi ho chiesto agli amministratori di eliminarlo perchè lasciavo il PC in casa qualche giorno e avevo paura che mio marito leggesse quello che avevo scritto.
> Vi ho sempre letto...ma mi sembravo davvero stupida ad aprire un'altra discussione e a dirvi che sto ancora male e che non ce la faccio a superare...
> Poi ho letto il post di Anna che dopo tre anni chiede aiuto...e ho capito che non sono una mosca bianca...
> IN TV un legale matrimonialista ha detto che *le mogli non perdonano mai, nè dimenticano, soffrono tutta la vita*, se hanno figli sorridono per loro, ma dentro sono e rimangono devastate per sempre.
> Non so quanto mi rimarrà da vivere ma una vita così io non ce la faccio a viverla...


Ferita, io sono una moglie, non solo ho capito mio marito, ma ho dimenticato totalmente le brutte sensazioni che ho provato immaginandolo a letto con altre donne. Non soffro, anzi, sono felice come una Pasqua. Non essere così pessimista, io credo che leggere certe cose così drastiche non possa farti bene.

Se non riesci a superare è perchè evidentemente c'è qualcosa in tuo marito che non ti convince ancora, qualcosa nel vostro rapporto ancora in sospeso... vai a fondo e poi comincia a risalire. La luce esiste... devi solo crederci!


----------



## stellina (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mio marito non sta facendo il possibile. Passa 12 ore al giorno in ufficio dove c'è anche lei...
> E' il bravo marito del fine settimana.
> Vorrei vedere voi (tutti) nella mia situazione: tre anni e mezzo di tradimento e sapere che passano le giornate insieme...vorrei tanto vedervi tutti...soprattutto chi è tanto bravo a parlare!


mi dispiace vederti che ti torturi.
passa 12 ore in ufficio... a te tormenta il non sapere che fa in ufficio. ti fai dei film del tipo chissà se oggi le ha parlato, chissà se lei fa la gatta morta...innanzi tutto smetti coi film e tu presentati per il pranzo, così vedi. comunque tu avresti bisogno di essere una moschina per vedere cosa fa lui ma questo non può essere.devi valutare la situazione con qualche sorpresa in ufficio e per come lui si comporta con te la sera e nel week end.


----------



## ferita (6 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ferita, io sono una moglie, non solo ho capito mio marito, ma ho dimenticato totalmente le brutte sensazioni che ho provato immaginandolo a letto con altre donne. Non soffro, anzi, sono felice come una Pasqua. Non essere così pessimista, io credo che leggere certe cose così drastiche non possa farti bene.
> 
> Se non riesci a superare è perchè evidentemente c'è qualcosa in tuo marito che non ti convince ancora, qualcosa nel vostro rapporto ancora in sospeso... vai a fondo e poi comincia a risalire. La luce esiste... devi solo crederci![/QUOTE
> 
> Quanti anni ti ci sono voluti per dimenticare?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un post un po' di tempo fa, poi ho chiesto agli amministratori di eliminarlo perchè lasciavo il PC in casa qualche giorno e avevo paura che mio marito leggesse quello che avevo scritto.
> Vi ho sempre letto...ma mi sembravo davvero stupida ad aprire un'altra discussione e a dirvi che sto ancora male e che non ce la faccio a superare...
> Poi ho letto il post di Anna che dopo tre anni chiede aiuto...e ho capito che non sono una mosca bianca...
> IN TV un legale matrimonialista ha detto che le mogli non perdonano mai, nè dimenticano, soffrono tutta la vita, se hanno figli sorridono per loro, ma dentro sono e rimangono devastate per sempre.
> Non so quanto mi rimarrà da vivere ma una vita così io non ce la faccio a viverla...


Intanto non è vero che le mogli non perdonano...
Ma la mia domanda è questa se non riesci ad andare avanti così perché non prendi in considerazione l'idea di staccare un attimo e valutare se è più importante lui ho quello che ha fatto?
E non pensare che staccandoti gli lasceresti via libera...
Perchè se fosse cosí non avrebbe senso continuare...


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mio marito non sta facendo il possibile. Passa 12 ore al giorno in ufficio dove c'è anche lei...
> E' il bravo marito del fine settimana.
> Vorrei vedere voi (tutti) nella mia situazione: tre anni e mezzo di tradimento e sapere che passano le giornate insieme...vorrei tanto vedervi tutti...soprattutto chi è tanto bravo a parlare!


Anche Mattia passa le ore in ufficio con la sua ex, e ieri e oggi sono insieme ad un corso fuori città.
E allora?
Dai smettila.
Ti stai raccontando delle palle.
Cosa vuoi che faccia in ufficio, che la scopi sulla scrivania?
E allora si. Hai ragione. Se la scopa sulla scrivania. E non solo. Nei bagni, negli angoli insomma. OVUNQUE.
Tranne il week end ovviamente, dove è un bravo marito part time.
Ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Intanto non è vero che le mogli non perdonano...
> Ma la mia domanda è questa se non riesci ad andare avanti così perché non prendi in considerazione l'idea di staccare un attimo e valutare se è più importante lui ho quello che ha fatto?
> *E non pensare che staccandoti gli lasceresti via libera...
> Perchè se fosse cosí non avrebbe senso continuare.*..


Ma è questo il punto. Lei penserebbe solo che gli lascia via libera.
Non vede altro.
E ribadisco.
Si sta confezionando il prossimo tradimento di lui tutto da sola.
Perchè alla fine basta.
E basta!


----------



## The Cheater (6 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mi dispiace vederti che ti torturi.
> passa 12 ore in ufficio... a te tormenta il non sapere che fa in ufficio. ti fai dei film del tipo chissà se oggi le ha parlato, chissà se lei fa la gatta morta...*innanzi tutto smetti coi film e tu presentati per il pranzo, così vedi.* comunque tu avresti bisogno di essere una moschina per vedere cosa fa lui ma questo non può essere.devi valutare la situazione con qualche sorpresa in ufficio e per come lui si comporta con te la sera e nel week end.


l'avevo proposto io tempo fa...presentarsi in abiti sexy con sguardo furbo e ammiccante con un pranzetto romantico e sensuale, anche solo un panino...o anche solo una visita con un bel bacio appassionato...

...credo che lei rispose che ama stare a casa e cucinare per tutti...pigiamone e tortine...

cioè...c'è chi se la cerca, e poi pure si lamenta...

allora mia moglie che è una strafiga che non sta mai ferma cosa dovrebbe dire???
e io me ne sono andato fino in USA per un'altra...

...ci sono donne e DONNE...non me ne voglia ferita, sto generalizzando anche se sono molto diretto nelle mie parole...


----------



## ferita (6 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche Mattia passa le ore in ufficio con la sua ex, e ieri e oggi sono insieme ad un corso fuori città.
> E allora?
> Dai smettila.
> Ti stai raccontando delle palle.
> ...


Non penso che scopano sul tavolo...basta uno sguardo tra loro e c'è un mondo in quello sguardo.
C'è la complicità che a me fa male.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mio marito non sta facendo il possibile. Passa 12 ore al giorno in ufficio dove c'è anche lei...
> E' il bravo marito del fine settimana.
> Vorrei vedere voi (tutti) nella mia situazione: tre anni e mezzo di tradimento e sapere che passano le giornate insieme...vorrei tanto vedervi tutti...soprattutto chi è tanto bravo a parlare!



Mio marito lavora con la sua ex...
E che cazzo lui magari si stà divertendo e io a piangere ..
Neanche per idea!!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non penso che scopano sul tavolo...basta uno sguardo tra loro e c'è un mondo in quello sguardo.
> C'è la complicità che a me fa male.


FANTASIE!!! Sei li con loro?
Tu presupponi questo...e basta!
Ci rinuncio.
Tanto non vuoi capire.


----------



## ferita (6 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mio marito lavora con la sua ex...
> E che cazzo lui magari si stà divertendo e io a piangere ..
> Neanche per idea!!!



..e allora che fai? Ti diverti anche tu? come?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> ..e allora che fai? Ti diverti anche tu? come?


È una storia di anni da era per dire
Che continuano a lavorare assieme... ma sinceramente ho sempre pensato che se voleva andare non ero di certo io con scenate o altro a tenerlo legato a me... È assurdo se stai con me un motivo ci sarà no!
E non mi interessa n'è rovinarmi il fegato , n'è stressare lui per le mie insicurezze..
Ho perdonato anzi non c'era niente da perdonare mica sono" Dio", non ho questo potere , questa è la vita questo é il rischio che si corre nel stare con qualcuno...
Siamo umani no!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Mio marito non sta facendo il possibile. Passa 12 ore al giorno in ufficio dove c'è anche lei...
> E' il bravo marito del fine settimana.
> Vorrei vedere voi (tutti) nella mia situazione: tre anni e mezzo di tradimento e sapere che passano le giornate insieme...vorrei tanto vedervi tutti...soprattutto chi è tanto bravo a parlare!


Ferita...
Tebe ti ha detto cose molto forti...ma molto vere.
Tebe è anche una donna che ci è passata.

Ora invece di piangere tanto...mi dici per esempio che cosa ti aspetteresti che lui facesse?

Cioè ti parlo da maschio.
E tu sei mia moglie.

Allora sono in ufficio ok no?
Passo dodici ore di ufficio con una persona che insomma mi sta sui maroni.
Colpevole.
Mi ha messo nei casini con mia moglie.
Adesso ho mia moglie che piange da mane a sera.

Se potessi liberarmi di lei lo farei in men che non si dica eh?

Ma lei accetterebbe da me un discorso del tipo...
Ehi carina...capisci che devi cambiare lavoro?
E se mi si rivolta contro?

Mi trovo non una ma due donne incazzate con me.

Credimi comunque...noi uomini...siamo molto determinati quando capiamo che ci dobbiamo liberare di chi riconosciamo colpevole di averci messo nei casini. no?

Diverso il caso invece se quest'uomo tuo marito è succube di sta donna.
Avrai TU un marito che si lamenta con lei dicendo...Guarda a casa la situazione è insopportabile...mia moglie non mi dà tregua. Un supplizio.

Ferita...
Accertati di dove è il cuore di tuo marito.
Visto quello...
Non te ne può fregar di meno di sta qua.


----------



## stellina (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> ..e allora che fai? Ti diverti anche tu? come?


ferita cara, mio marito sta con una sua collega e sai io che faccio...me ne strafoxxo!!!! 
tanto di cucinare mi hai detto che non hai più voglia....domani ti tiri a super lucido ma non troppo e all'ora di pranzo gli telefoni e gli dici, che ne dici passavo di qui per fare shopping.mangiamo assieme? ah sono sotto il tuo portone scendi? intanto vedi come si comporta!


----------



## ferita (6 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ferita...
> Tebe ti ha detto cose molto forti...ma molto vere.
> Tebe è anche una donna che ci è passata.
> 
> ...


Quando nel fine settimana sta con me penso che sono solo io la donna della sua vita, ma appena torna là non ne sono più sicura...perchè? Perchè quella è un'arrivista che l'ha imbambolato e sfruttato per fare carriera...non lo so se lui ancora si imbambola, proprio non lo so....
Non la odia, non si libererebbe di lei (oltre tutto le ha dato un incarico così importante che adesso ha assolutamente "bisogno" di lei), forse è vero che le dice che a casa le cose vanno male e sicuramente lei farà finta di esserne dispiaciuta...
Il cuore di mio marito forse è diviso in due...


----------



## Sole (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Quanti anni ti ci sono voluti per dimenticare?


Dopo un anno non soffrivo più per il tradimento. Ero in crisi per altre cose, per cose che riguardavano me. Ma il dolore del tradimento era già alle spalle.

Affidati a te stessa, rimettiti al centro della tua vita e, con tutto il bene che puoi volere a tuo marito, non farne il centro dei tuoi pensieri. Perchè evidentemente, per il momento, non è una cosa che ti fa stare bene.


----------



## Incazzato Nero (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Quando nel fine settimana sta con me penso che sono solo io la donna della sua vita, ma appena torna là non ne sono più sicura...perchè? Perchè quella è un'arrivista che l'ha imbambolato e sfruttato per fare carriera...non lo so se lui ancora si imbambola, proprio non lo so....
> Non la odia, non si libererebbe di lei (oltre tutto le ha dato un incarico così importante che adesso ha assolutamente "bisogno" di lei), forse è vero che le dice che a casa le cose vanno male e sicuramente lei farà finta di esserne dispiaciuta...
> Il cuore di mio marito forse è diviso in due...


Ferita non puoi continuare cosi, apparteniamo ad un'altra generazione, quella dove i valori sono quelli veri!
Non potremmo mai accettare la coppia aperta, la famiglia allargata. Un tradimento per noi e' la cosa piu' disumana che possa accadere. Ho conosciuto questo forum digitando tradimento su google, perche' cercavo qualche storia che potesse avvicinarsi a quella di un mio parente che ha perso tutto per una tro.. che lo ha mollato dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, non ti dico in quale stato e' costretto per il solo torto di avere amato una donna che non lo meritava. Oggi si trova il vero amore a 30/40/50 ma per piacere!, tutte cazzate, tradite perche' volete trasgredire, non sapete nemmeno che cz vuol dire amare! Non sposatevi e non mettete al mondo infelici. Non sapete godervi il frutto dei vostri sacrifici e una famiglia per il solo gusto di una scopata!


----------



## stellina (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> *Quando nel fine settimana sta con me penso che sono solo io la donna della sua vita, ma appena torna là non ne sono più sicura...perchè? *Perchè quella è un'arrivista che l'ha imbambolato e sfruttato per fare carriera...non lo so se lui ancora si imbambola, proprio non lo so....
> Non la odia, non si libererebbe di lei (oltre tutto le ha dato un incarico così importante che adesso ha assolutamente "bisogno" di lei), forse è vero che le dice che a casa le cose vanno male e sicuramente lei farà finta di esserne dispiaciuta...
> Il cuore di mio marito forse è diviso in due...


perchè sei insicura. perchè se fossi sicura di te non ti fregherebbe se lei fosse nemmeno la più bella donna del mondo perchè saresti sicura che sei tu la donna della vita di tuo marito.
devi ritrovare in te stessa le tue qualità, i tuoi pregi e non nel riflesso che tu vedi negli occhi di tuo marito...
cara mi spiace che stai in sto loop!!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Quando nel fine settimana sta con me penso che sono solo io la donna della sua vita, ma appena torna là non ne sono più sicura...perchè? Perchè quella è un'arrivista che l'ha imbambolato e sfruttato per fare carriera...non lo so se lui ancora si imbambola, proprio non lo so....
> Non la odia, non si libererebbe di lei (oltre tutto le ha dato un incarico così importante che adesso ha assolutamente "bisogno" di lei), forse è vero che le dice che a casa le cose vanno male e sicuramente lei farà finta di esserne dispiaciuta...
> Il cuore di mio marito forse è diviso in due...


O forse il suo cuore è fatto come un albergo no?
A te la suite imperiale....alle altre... Che so uno sgabuzzino no?

Ma vedi che pensi rovescio?
Io le darei un incarico così...così si deve impegnare tanto e mi lascia un po' in pace no?

Imbambolato?
Fidati noi ci sbamboliamo in fretta eh?


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> *Quando nel fine settimana sta con me penso che sono solo io la donna della sua vita, ma appena torna là non ne sono più sicura...perchè?* Perchè quella è un'arrivista che l'ha imbambolato e sfruttato per fare carriera...non lo so se lui ancora si imbambola, proprio non lo so....
> Non la odia, non si libererebbe di lei (oltre tutto le ha dato un incarico così importante che adesso ha assolutamente "bisogno" di lei), forse è vero che le dice che a casa le cose vanno male e sicuramente lei farà finta di esserne dispiaciuta...
> Il cuore di mio marito forse è diviso in due...


Non me ne vogliate, non voglio certo avvallare la "crisi" di ferita.
Provo solo a dare una risposta alla domanda, in base all'empatia che provo per lei.

Forse perché magari inconsciamente ti chiedi perché mai dovresti esserlo, visto che prima di scoprirlo faceva le stesse cose che fa ora..perché ora per lui dovrebbe essere diverso? Solo perché l'hai scoperto? 
Se fossi stata così importante per lui, doveva chiudere prima che lo scoprissi e non dopo.
Lo stesso vale per la questione degli sguardi, posso esserci come non possono...però quello che ti rende insicura magari è il fatto che prima della scoperta c'erano, se prima ti fidavi di lui è ovvio che dopo la scoperta...

Io penso che lei si faccia discorsi di questo genere, è rimasta ferma li, ma ho come il *dubbio* che il marito, pur conoscendola, non abbia fatto abbastanza per farle superare tutto ciò.

L'idea del pranzo è carina...ma mi sembra di ricordare che ferita abbia già specificato che non è permesso ad estranei di entrare in ufficio e anche che il marito ha degli orari che non coincidono con i suoi per la pausa pranzo, credo anche di ricordare che non lavorino molto vicini. Ma ho dubbi su questo...


----------



## ferita (6 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non me ne vogliate, non voglio certo avvallare la "crisi" di ferita.
> Provo solo a dare una risposta alla domanda, in base all'empatia che provo per lei.
> 
> Forse perché magari inconsciamente ti chiedi perché mai dovresti esserlo, visto che prima di scoprirlo faceva le stesse cose che fa ora..perché ora per lui dovrebbe essere diverso? Solo perché l'hai scoperto?
> ...


Ti ricordi benissimo, non è permesso ad estranei entrare nel posto in cui lavora e non so quanto gli farebbe piacere o quanto la prenderebbe come una missione di spionaggio...
Lui non ha fatto molto per il nostro rapporto, primo perchè è egoista (come molti uomini), secondo perchè vuole convincermi (o convincersi) che era solo un gioco, terzo (ed è il motivo più importante) è che guai a toccargli il lavoro, la sua vita è tutta lì dentro...e ha arredato tanto bene quel posto che ci si è fatto pure l'amante  Se questa storia è finita (perchè li ho beccati io!!) che importanza ha? Sono stati insieme tre anni e mezzo, ancora si vedono tutti i giorni, scusate, ma che cosa è cambiato? Che non scopano...non è certo quello che mi fa stare male.
Il matrimonio è finito nel momento stesso in cui ho trovato lo scontrino in macchina.
Il resto è finzione....


----------



## Sole (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ti ricordi benissimo, non è permesso ad estranei entrare nel posto in cui lavora e non so quanto gli farebbe piacere o quanto la prenderebbe come una missione di spionaggio...
> *Lui non ha fatto molto per il nostro rapporto, primo perchè è egoista (come molti uomini), secondo perchè vuole convincermi (o convincersi) che era solo un gioco, terzo (ed è il motivo più importante) è che guai a toccargli il lavoro, la sua vita è tutta lì dentro*...e ha arredato tanto bene quel posto che ci si è fatto pure l'amante  Se questa storia è finita (perchè li ho beccati io!!) che importanza ha? Sono stati insieme tre anni e mezzo, ancora si vedono tutti i giorni, scusate, ma che cosa è cambiato? Che non scopano...non è certo quello che mi fa stare male.
> Il matrimonio è finito nel momento stesso in cui ho trovato lo scontrino in macchina.
> Il resto è finzione....



Vedi che avevo ragione? Non è il tradimento in sè che non superi... ma tutto quello che ci sta intorno.

Se tu lo percepissi diverso, se si fosse messo in discussione insieme a te, sicuramente il tradimento lo avresti superato e, magari, archiviato.


----------



## Eliade (6 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vedi che avevo ragione? Non è il tradimento in sè che non superi... ma tutto quello che ci sta intorno.
> 
> Se tu lo percepissi diverso, se si fosse messo in discussione insieme a te, sicuramente il tradimento lo avresti superato e, magari, archiviato.


 Quoto...


ferita ha detto:


> Ti ricordi benissimo, non è permesso ad estranei entrare nel posto in cui lavora e non so quanto gli farebbe piacere o quanto la prenderebbe come una missione di spionaggio...
> Lui non ha fatto molto per il nostro rapporto, primo perchè è egoista (come molti uomini), secondo perchè vuole convincermi (o convincersi) che era solo un gioco, terzo (ed è il motivo più importante) è che guai a toccargli il lavoro, la sua vita è tutta lì dentro...e ha arredato tanto bene quel posto che ci si è fatto pure l'amante  *Se questa storia è finita (perchè li ho beccati io!!) che importanza ha? Sono stati insieme tre anni e mezzo, ancora si vedono tutti i giorni, scusate, ma che cosa è cambiato? Che non scopano...non è certo quello che mi fa stare male.*
> Il matrimonio è finito nel momento stesso in cui ho trovato lo scontrino in macchina.
> Il resto è finzione....


Come pensavo...


----------



## Tebe (6 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Vedi che avevo ragione? Non è il tradimento in sè che non superi... ma tutto quello che ci sta intorno.
> 
> Se tu lo percepissi diverso, se* si fosse messo in discussione insieme a te, sicuramente il tradimento lo avresti superato e, magari, archiviato.*




Scusa Sole, ma visto come ragiona Ferita credo che anche se lui si fosse messo in discussione lei non se ne sarebbe accorta.
Perchè se sta così adesso figurati subito dopo.
Una sordocieca che qualsiasi cosa lui avesse fatto non era abbastanza. A prescindere.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ti ricordi benissimo, non è permesso ad estranei entrare nel posto in cui lavora e non so quanto gli farebbe piacere o quanto la prenderebbe come una missione di spionaggio...
> Lui non ha fatto molto per il nostro rapporto, primo perchè è egoista (come molti uomini), secondo perchè vuole convincermi (o convincersi) che era solo un gioco, terzo (ed è il motivo più importante) è che guai a toccargli il lavoro, la sua vita è tutta lì dentro...e ha arredato tanto bene quel posto che ci si è fatto pure l'amante  Se questa storia è finita (perchè li ho beccati io!!) che importanza ha? Sono stati insieme tre anni e mezzo, ancora si vedono tutti i giorni, scusate, ma che cosa è cambiato? Che non scopano...non è certo quello che mi fa stare male.
> Il matrimonio è finito nel momento stesso in cui ho trovato lo scontrino in macchina.
> Il resto è finzione....


Ma allora perchè data questa situazione non te ne sei andata?
Non capisco il tuo continuo farti del male eh?

Cioè dei...penso ( suppongo eh) che nessuna coppia di amanti pensa di essere "assieme eh"...anzi si è ben consapevoli che lui è il marito di un'altra eh? O la moglie di un altro...


----------



## ferita (7 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora perchè data questa situazione non te ne sei andata?
> Non capisco il tuo continuo farti del male eh?
> 
> Cioè dei...penso ( suppongo eh) che nessuna coppia di amanti pensa di essere "assieme eh"...anzi si è ben consapevoli che lui è il marito di un'altra eh? O la moglie di un altro...


Infatti non è detto che non me ne vada...
Ovviamente questa situazione non può continuare, o mi calmo io trovandomi dell'altro da fare, ho la rabbia prima o dopo esploderà e sarà la fine.
Razionalmente mi conviene in ogni caso rimanere, ma se prevalgono i sentimenti la voglia è solo quella di fuggire via per non soffrire più.
L'ho già scritto una volta, la salvezza sarebbe salire quel gradino e pensare "ma 'sti cazzi"...:smile: e continuare a vivere con lui  facendo quello che voglio al di là del nostro rapporto (che tanto, parliamoci chiaro, è finito nel momento stesso in cui l'ho beccato).


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora perchè data questa situazione non te ne sei andata?
> Non capisco il tuo continuo farti del male eh?
> 
> Cioè dei...penso ( suppongo eh) che nessuna coppia di amanti pensa di essere "assieme eh"...anzi si è ben consapevoli che lui è il marito di un'altra eh? O la moglie di un altro...


Sono daccordo col conte.
 Chiunque di noi ha delle storie che sembrano simili, ma poi i risvolti sono diversi, sta di fatto però che, nel momento in cui si decide di rimanere assieme, ci saranno per ogni storia e per ogni risvolto, delle situazioni che devono essere affrontate nella maniera giusta, o perlomeno si spera.
Ora cerco di mettermi nei tuoi panni Ferita, e cerco di giostrami la situazione, cosa farei? o cosa potrei fare? Bhe intanto sincerità con il marito, sono gelosa? ok glielo dico, e glielo dico, facendogli capire che la gelosia, oltre al fatto di appartenere al ricordo del tradimento, è anche un'ammissione di amore nei suoi confronti, quindi anche se al momento io sbaglio nel fare alcune cose tipo andarlo a trovare in ufficio, tipo baciarlo di fronte a tutti, e cose simili; lui deve capire che questo tuo modo di porti, è anche una ricerca di tranquillità di anche possesso se vuoi! anche voglia di creare situazioni imbarazzanti! dove tu però sei colei che comanda e che è la donna di suo marito.
Insomma Ferita comincia a diventare padrona della tua vita dando a chiunque modo di vederti felice, e vederti una presenza costante nella vita di tuo marito. Non dirmi che non puoi perchè sei lontana, se una persona vuole può! e comunque quello che volevo darti come messaggio è che, devi cominciare a ragionare diversamente, DA DONNA! donna fiera di esserlo, ed a chi dimostrarlo se non a tuo marito e di riflesso a tutti?


----------



## Diletta (7 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Infatti non è detto che non me ne vada...
> Ovviamente questa situazione non può continuare, o mi calmo io trovandomi dell'altro da fare, ho la rabbia prima o dopo esploderà e sarà la fine.
> Razionalmente mi conviene in ogni caso rimanere, ma se prevalgono i sentimenti la voglia è solo quella di fuggire via per non soffrire più.
> L'ho già scritto una volta, la salvezza sarebbe salire quel gradino e pensare "ma 'sti cazzi"...:smile: e continuare a vivere con lui  facendo quello che voglio al di là del nostro rapporto (che tanto, parliamoci chiaro, è finito nel momento stesso in cui l'ho beccato).



Sì, ferita, la situazione non potrà reggere ancora per tanto, lo sai come lo sappiamo tutti noi che stiamo percorrendo la stessa strada.

Hai detto una cosa giustissima: se prevalgono i sentimenti questi ti faranno prendere una decisione drastica prima o poi.
Allora senti cosa ti dico: tienili a bada! Controlla la tua emotività, non lasciare che le emozioni siano dirompenti come un fiume in piena, perché sono pericolose e te lo dico con cognizione di causa.
Se sei ancora qui a parlarne con noi significa che tu non sai che strada prendere, quindi non lasciare che siano le tue emozioni a prenderla per te.
Una decisione così importante va presa col cervello, con la parte razionale di noi, e maturerà dentro di te questa decisione col tempo.
Ognuno ha i suoi tempi personali e l'hai visto: chi un anno, chi due...io sinceramente non credo che una persona possa stare nel limbo per il resto della sua vita. 
Prima o poi si realizza quello che è giusto per noi: ci appare come la scelta PIU' idonea, quella che prevale sull'altra.
Potrebbe anche essere quella del "meno peggio", cioè del MALE MINORE. Ma anche in questo caso si prende piena coscienza che questa è comunque la scelta migliore PER NOI, sulla base della nuova situazione che si sta vivendo.

Mettiti in testa, carissima, che indietro non si può tornare, può sembrare una banalità galattica, ma non lo è poi così tanto. Quando si scatena una tempesta del genere si rimane ancorati al passato, a quello che era.
Ecco: il tuo passato non è stato scalfito, sicuramente è stato bello e vero. Poi, c'è stata questa "parentesi" terribile, ma è una fase della vostra vita e purtroppo sono eventi che fanno anch'essi parte della vita e non sono tante le persone ad esserne risparmiate (lo vediamo anche qui).
Si è aperto un mondo sconosciuto e crudo davanti a noi...ecco facciamo esperienza anche su questo.
C'è qualcosa da imparare anche qui, sforzandosi un bel po' per vederlo, ma c'è.
Io non riuscivo più neanche a sfogliare un album di nostre foto e avevo tolto le foto incorniciate...ora le ho rimesse tutte al loro posto perché quello che è stato sarà sempre, nessuna me lo toglierà mai e penso che anche per lui sia così. 

Sì, la salvezza è proprio quella che hai scritto tu, e lo dico a te come a me.
Come sono certa che ce la faremo a realizzarla perché siamo persone intelligenti, che valgono e che hanno una sensibilità tutta particolare e questa troverà la sua strada per esprimersi.
Un po' d'impegno, però, ce lo devi mettere.
Quello messo finora non è sufficiente!


----------



## ferita (7 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ferita, la situazione non potrà reggere ancora per tanto, lo sai come lo sappiamo tutti noi che stiamo percorrendo la stessa strada.
> 
> Hai detto una cosa giustissima: se prevalgono i sentimenti questi ti faranno prendere una decisione drastica prima o poi.
> Allora senti cosa ti dico: tienili a bada! Controlla la tua emotività, non lasciare che le emozioni siano dirompenti come un fiume in piena, perché sono pericolose e te lo dico con cognizione di causa.
> ...



Se mi metto nei panni di chi legge mi sto sul cavolo pure da sola!! Possibile che una donna di 50 anni non abbia le palle (ahahaha!!) di reagire? Possibile che sa solo piangere su sè stessa per una colpa che neanche ha?
Cara Diletta, sono convinta che le chiacchiere stanno a zero, ognuno di noi sa come sta e conosce bene  la situazione che vive.
L'unica soluzione (per me) è solo quella del gradino...ho provato questa gioia per 15 giorni un po' di tempo fa, mi sentivo rinata, mi sentivo al di sopra di tutto  e non mi importava più nulla di quello che era successo, vivevo a testa alta ed ero serena, tutta la famiglia ne risentiva positivamente...ma poi, non so perchè, sono di nuovo scesa dal gradino e ho ricominciato a stare malissimo....
Voglio risalirlo quel gradino...è una sensazione bellissima guardare tutto dall'alto, che poi non è così alto...ma quanto basta per non soffrire!
Ci riusciremo


----------



## ciliegina (7 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ferita, la situazione non potrà reggere ancora per tanto, lo sai come lo sappiamo tutti noi che stiamo percorrendo la stessa strada.
> 
> Hai detto una cosa giustissima: se prevalgono i sentimenti questi ti faranno prendere una decisione drastica prima o poi.
> Allora senti cosa ti dico: tienili a bada! Controlla la tua emotività, non lasciare che le emozioni siano dirompenti come un fiume in piena, perché sono pericolose e te lo dico con cognizione di causa.
> ...



Cara Ferita, bentornata.
Aggiungo un commento a quello che ha scritto Diletta a proposito dei sentimenti e della razionalità.
Una decina di giorni fa ho RIparlato con mio marito sul da farsi e gli ho detto che in questo momento quello che mi mantiene in equilibrio è la mia buona volontà. Rimango calma, in silenzio e da sola perchè dovessi inc...mi dispiacerebbe per me stessa. Gli ho fatto capire chiaramente che i miei sentimenti nei suoi confronti sono cambiati, gli voglio bene, ma non lo amo più in maniera assoluta e incondizionata, ora riservo questo privilegio ai mie tre bambini. L'ho messo davanti alla realtà delle cose e praticamente sarà lui che sceglierà se rimanere in casa o meno.
Alla fine si scoccerà!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Se mi metto nei panni di chi legge mi sto sul cavolo pure da sola!! Possibile che una donna di 50 anni non abbia le palle (ahahaha!!) di reagire? Possibile che sa solo piangere su sè stessa per una colpa che neanche ha?
> Cara Diletta, sono convinta che le chiacchiere stanno a zero, ognuno di noi sa come sta e conosce bene  la situazione che vive.
> L'unica soluzione (per me) è solo quella del gradino...ho provato questa gioia per 15 giorni un po' di tempo fa, mi sentivo rinata, mi sentivo al di sopra di tutto  e non mi importava più nulla di quello che era successo, vivevo a testa alta ed ero serena, tutta la famiglia ne risentiva positivamente...ma poi, non so perchè, sono di nuovo scesa dal gradino e ho ricominciato a stare malissimo....
> Voglio risalirlo quel gradino...è una sensazione bellissima guardare tutto dall'alto, che poi non è così alto...ma quanto basta per non soffrire!
> Ci riusciremo




Ok ok ho capito sei na tappetta! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:un bacione grande se me lo permetti.


----------



## Diletta (7 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Cara Ferita, bentornata.
> Aggiungo un commento a quello che ha scritto Diletta a proposito dei sentimenti e della razionalità.
> Una decina di giorni fa ho RIparlato con mio marito sul da farsi e gli ho detto che in questo momento quello che mi mantiene in equilibrio è la mia buona volontà. Rimango calma, in silenzio e da sola perchè dovessi inc...mi dispiacerebbe per me stessa. Gli ho fatto capire chiaramente che i miei sentimenti nei suoi confronti sono cambiati, gli voglio bene, ma non lo amo più in maniera assoluta e incondizionata, ora riservo questo privilegio ai mie tre bambini. L'ho messo davanti alla realtà delle cose e praticamente sarà lui che sceglierà se rimanere in casa o meno.
> *Alla fine si scoccerà![*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ciliegina (7 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ciliegina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cara Ferita, bentornata.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (7 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se ne andrà. A chi fa piacere avere vicino qualcuno *che si mantiene sempre*, in ogni occasione.
> ...


----------



## ciliegina (7 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ciliegina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma dimmi qualcosa di più...non ci capisco un cavolo!
> ...


----------



## Diletta (7 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io sono educata, civile e perfino cordiale, ma non sono la stessa di prima, nel male, perchè non mi incazzo neanche e nel bene (l'ultima carezza risale a un paio di settimane fa). Sono finta, perchè dentro sono morta. Lui alla fine si romperà le scatole di avere una moglie tanto per dire.
> ...


----------



## ciliegina (7 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ciliegina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Comincio a capire: sei apatica, indifferente nei suoi confronti.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (7 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ciliegina ha detto:
> ...


----------



## ciliegina (7 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ciliegina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diletta ha detto:
> ...


----------



## stellina (7 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ciliegina ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Marzo 2012)

se può essere di aiuto il mio intervento, io ho capito, dalla mia esperienza, che non dobbiamo farci troppe paranoie sui veri sentimenti del traditore verso l'amante, mio marito nel momento che mi tradiva aveva messo in standbay l'amore per me, non mi aveva annullato, e tanto meno stava amando l'amante. L'amante era solo un "mezzo", uno strumento per cavare fuori qualcosa di se stesso o realizzare qualcosa di se stesso. Che in quel momento ci fosse lei o qualcun altra non avrebbe avuto nessuna importanza. tant'è vero che quando è stato scoperto la magia dei loro incontri è diventata una schifezza di cui vergognarsi, non è stata una "liberazione" per liberarsi finalmente dalla moglie, ma per liberarsi finalmente di lei. Infatti è tornato a casa dopo due giorni di fuori casa, in cui avrebbe potuto benissomo organizzarsi la vita con il "grande amore". perchè non è stato fuori casa e non  ha continuato finalmente a luci accese la sua grande storia di amore? perchè non lo era, l'altra era solo uno strumento... un cavatappi... il vino sta da un'altra parte, dalla parte cui scegli di vivere..
Anna


----------



## ciliegina (7 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se può essere di aiuto il mio intervento, io ho capito, dalla mia esperienza, che non dobbiamo farci troppe paranoie sui veri sentimenti del traditore verso l'amante, mio marito nel momento che mi tradiva aveva messo in standbay l'amore per me, non mi aveva annullato, e *tanto meno stava amando l'amante*. L'amante era solo un "mezzo", uno strumento per cavare fuori qualcosa di se stesso o realizzare qualcosa di se stesso. *Che in quel momento ci fosse lei o qualcun altra non avrebbe avuto nessuna importanza*. tant'è vero che quando è stato scoperto la magia dei loro incontri è diventata una *schifezza di cui vergognarsi*, non è stata una "liberazione" per liberarsi finalmente dalla moglie, ma per liberarsi finalmente di lei. Infatti è tornato a casa dopo due giorni di fuori casa, in cui avrebbe potuto benissomo organizzarsi la vita con il "grande amore". *perchè non è stato fuori casa e non ha continuato finalmente a luci accese la sua grande storia di amore?* perchè non lo era, l'altra era solo uno strumento... un cavatappi... il vino sta da un'altra parte, dalla parte cui scegli di vivere..
> Anna


Boh! Ho l'impressione che a mio marito sia piaciuta proprio quella e non un'altra, ho l'impressione che lui abbia provato qualcosa per lei, ho l'impressione che se io non lo avessi scoperto avrebbe continuato a non vergognarsi per la schifezza che stava facendo. E se fosse stata la signora a non voler vivere il grande amore con lui per paura di perdere il "rispetto sociale"? A tutto questo penso giorno e notte, ormai da sei mesi. Risposte certe nessuno mai me le darà, ma adesso non mi interessano più. Rimane l'amarezza di essere stata trattata come chi meritasse le cattiverie ricevute.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Marzo 2012)

i dubbi che esprimi li ho avuti anch'io, anch'io mi sono domandata se non li avessi scoperti quanto tempo sarebbero andati avanti? anch'io mi sono domandata se non sia stata l'amante a tirarsi indietro per paura delle responsabilità... tutte domande che mi sono fatta anch'io... anch'io ho l'amarezza di essere stata umiliata, calpestata, un dolore atroce e insopportabile
eppure bisogna fare i conti con la realtà,e la realtà è quella che tu vedi adesso negli occhi di tuo marito, di come si comporta, di quello che c'è nel suo cuore. la realtà è che ha ingannato l'altra con tutte le sue parole d'amore, che quando è stato scoperto l'ha mollata. perchè? perchè è ancora qui con te? convenienza sociale? paura del futuro? paura delle responsabilità? ma che balle, se un uomo ama davvero e ha trovato l'anima gemella non se la lascia scappare.
 In realtà non aveva trovato che un fico secco e ha capito che doveva cercare se stesso in un altro modo
Anna


----------



## ciliegina (7 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i dubbi che esprimi li ho avuti anch'io, anch'io mi sono domandata se non li avessi scoperti quanto tempo sarebbero andati avanti? anch'io mi sono domandata se non sia stata l'amante a tirarsi indietro per paura delle responsabilità... tutte domande che mi sono fatta anch'io... anch'io ho l'amarezza di essere stata umiliata, calpestata, un dolore atroce e insopportabile
> eppure bisogna fare i conti con la realtà,e la realtà è quella che tu vedi adesso negli occhi di tuo marito, di come si comporta, di quello che c'è nel suo cuore. la realtà è che ha ingannato l'altra con tutte le sue parole d'amore, che quando è stato scoperto l'ha mollata. perchè? perchè è ancora qui con te? convenienza sociale? paura del futuro? paura delle responsabilità? ma che balle, se un uomo ama davvero e ha trovato l'anima gemella non se la lascia scappare.
> In realtà non aveva trovato che un fico secco e ha capito che doveva cercare se stesso in un altro modo
> Anna


Che ti devo dire, dovranno passare tre anni prima che arrivi alla tua stessa consapevolezza. Io lo spero, ma non so se mio marito avrà la costanza di aspettare.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Marzo 2012)

cerca di concentrarti su quello che lui ti trasmette. Lo so che la rabbia offusca e assorbe tutte le energie. Non respingere la rabbia, non serve, accettala. ma stai anche attenta alle tue sensazioni, quando sei con lui, prova a concentrarti sul presente.
C'è un linguaggio molto più profondo delle parole che accomuna chi si ama. Ascolta il tuo istinto. Tu puoi sapere se lui mente o è sincero, se ti ama o non ti ama più, cosa è quella donna per lui,perchè lo ha fatto, indipendentemente da quello che dice.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Se mi metto nei panni di chi legge mi sto sul cavolo pure da sola!! Possibile che una donna di 50 anni non abbia le palle (ahahaha!!) di reagire? Possibile che sa solo piangere su sè stessa per una colpa che neanche ha?


QUesto è un ottimo punto di partenza.
Pensa che figura invece di quelle che passano la vita a piangersi addosso.
Stufando sempre delle povere anime.
E cercando sempre nuovi distributori di conforto e comprensione.
Pensa a quelle che passano la vita a cercare spalle su cui piangere e lamentarsi.

Per questo hai bisogno di circondarti di persone che ti facciano vivere!

E comincia a fare delle cose a prescindere da lui...

Vedi come ti corre dietro...


----------



## ferita (7 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> QUesto è un ottimo punto di partenza.
> Pensa che figura invece di quelle che passano la vita a piangersi addosso.
> Stufando sempre delle povere anime.
> E cercando sempre nuovi distributori di conforto e comprensione.
> ...



Hai proprio ragione, devo fare solo un salto sul gradino e ce la faccio...basta soltanto alzare una gamba e poi l'altra e ci sono...e vivo


----------



## ferita (7 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Boh! Ho l'impressione che a mio marito sia piaciuta proprio quella e non un'altra, ho l'impressione che lui abbia provato qualcosa per lei, ho l'impressione che se io non lo avessi scoperto avrebbe continuato a non vergognarsi per la schifezza che stava facendo. E se fosse stata la signora a non voler vivere il grande amore con lui per paura di perdere il "rispetto sociale"? A tutto questo penso giorno e notte, ormai da sei mesi. Risposte certe nessuno mai me le darà, ma adesso non mi interessano più. Rimane l'amarezza di essere stata trattata come chi meritasse le cattiverie ricevute.


E' esattamente quello che penso io. Sempre la stessa donna per tre anni e mezzo....ma anche lei sposata e col cavolo che avrebbe lasciato un marito coglione quanto me, e due figli!
E se lei fosse stata libera? E se io non li avessi beccati? 
Avremmo continuato a stare in tre per quanto tempo? Tutta la vita?
Mi viene il vomito...:unhappy:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un post un po' di tempo fa, poi ho chiesto agli amministratori di eliminarlo perchè lasciavo il PC in casa qualche giorno e avevo paura che mio marito leggesse quello che avevo scritto.
> Vi ho sempre letto...ma mi sembravo davvero stupida ad aprire un'altra discussione e a dirvi che sto ancora male e che non ce la faccio a superare...
> Poi ho letto il post di Anna che dopo tre anni chiede aiuto...e ho capito che non sono una mosca bianca...
> IN TV *un legale matrimonialista* ha detto che le mogli non perdonano mai, nè dimenticano, soffrono tutta la vita, se hanno figli sorridono per loro, ma dentro sono e rimangono devastate per sempre.
> Non so quanto mi rimarrà da vivere ma una vita così io non ce la faccio a viverla...


infatti, uno, 1 ! 

Dimenticare è difficile ma possibile, perdonare dovere, perché fino a prova contraria gli errori si fanno per imparare di fare del meglio, non per sentirseli rinfacciare per il resto della vita.

Cioè, se hai intenzione di non perdonare, manda piuttosto via tutti


----------



## Diletta (7 Marzo 2012)

*per Ciliegina,  Ferita e Anna*

Ci avete mai pensato che torturandovi (ma vale anche per me) sull'eventuale trasporto sentimentale provato dai vostri uomini sia l'evidenza di un amore grandissimo nei loro confronti?
Amore che non si meritano affatto. Io sono arrivata a questa conclusione, ho buttato via un sacco di tempo nel dolore per un comportamento inqualificabile e imperdonabile, che mi ha umiliato e mortificato nel profondo.
Tutti umiliano, e noi soffriamo alla grande.
Ma vorrei capire questo enigma, che è tipicamente femminile: perché non ci basta che lui sia qui accanto a noi e ci dimostri il suo affetto? 
Anna ha parlato bene: l'istinto ci suggerisce tante cose e noi lo possediamo. Sappiamo percepire se quello che mostra è vero sentimento e se è spontaneo.
E se così è, perché ci torturiamo così?
Invidio chi è meno profondo e vive con leggerezza la vita, invidio gli uomini per il loro senso pratico della realtà (con le dovute eccezioni), noi ci facciamo un sacco di male gratuito.
Ma dico: ammesso e non concesso che ci fosse stato qualcosa...se ora quel qualcosa non c'è più....
E' solo una riflessione, che tra l'altro non porta a nulla perché con questo dubbio io per prima non ci potrei vivere.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Marzo 2012)

Diletta, è vero, ci torturiamo, gli uomini sono più semplici, beati loro. Comunque io sono arrivata alla conclusione, basata sulla mia esperienza e come ho scritto nell'altro post - che l'amante per mio marito è solo stato uno strumento, un mezzo per realizzare qualcosa di cui in quel momento aveva bisogno e non un oggetto o soggetto d'amore. tant'è che appena è stato scoperto si è liberato... di lei, non di me.
Anna


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Marzo 2012)

se puo servire: mio marito si è trovato in una fase della vita che aveva bisogno di conferme (50 anni), conferma di valere (io guadagno il doppio di lui), conferma di essere intelligente (io laureata, lui con gli studi universitari a metà), conferma di essere utile (la figlia adolescente ha incominciato a distaccarsi da lui e a snobbarlo)... Continuava, prima di quella relazione, ad avere disturbi psicosomatici, si era fissato con delle malattie inesistenti, mi tormentava con il dirmi che non lo capivo, non riuscivo a capirlo... poi pian piano, ha incominciato a dirmi che ero per lui una delusione, che era deluso... poi a trattarmi con freddezza e proprio in questa fase ha incontrato l'altra, brutta, racchia, sola, che lo ascoltava... si è messo in testa di conquistarla e se l'è presa... provando euforia, gioia, spensieratezza (le mail che le mandava, un adolescente che ha scoperto il nirvana...) Poi ha incominciato a lasciare scontrini di ristoranti, ricevute di regali, messaggi sul cellulare... Cretino o tentativo di farsi scoprire da me? 
Dopo neanche 1o giorni dalla scoperta e dallo scoppio del casino, rimesso al centro delle mie attenzioni, il fulcro della mia disperazione e della mia sofferenza... mi dice che ha riscoperto di essere innamorato di me...
Anna


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se puo servire: mio marito si è trovato in una fase della vita che aveva bisogno di conferme (50 anni), conferma di valere (io guadagno il doppio di lui), conferma di essere intelligente (io laureata, lui con gli studi universitari a metà), conferma di essere utile (la figlia adolescente ha incominciato a distaccarsi da lui e a snobbarlo)... Continuava, prima di quella relazione, ad avere disturbi psicosomatici, si era fissato con delle malattie inesistenti, mi tormentava con il dirmi che non lo capivo, non riuscivo a capirlo... poi pian piano, ha incominciato a dirmi che ero per lui una delusione, che era deluso... poi a trattarmi con freddezza e proprio in questa fase ha incontrato l'altra, brutta, racchia, sola, che lo ascoltava... si è messo in testa di conquistarla e se l'è presa... provando euforia, gioia, spensieratezza (le mail che le mandava, un adolescente che ha scoperto il nirvana...) Poi ha incominciato a lasciare scontrini di ristoranti, ricevute di regali, messaggi sul cellulare... Cretino o tentativo di farsi scoprire da me?
> Dopo neanche 1o giorni dalla scoperta e dallo scoppio del casino, rimesso al centro delle mie attenzioni, il fulcro della mia disperazione e della mia sofferenza... mi dice che ha riscoperto di essere innamorato di me...
> Anna


Magari pensava di non essere amato da te...nel modo in cui voleva essere amato lui no?
Oppure pensava di mostrarti...ah tu non mi ami...guarda qua io...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ci avete mai pensato che torturandovi (ma vale anche per me) sull'eventuale trasporto sentimentale provato dai vostri uomini sia l'evidenza di un amore grandissimo nei loro confronti?
> Amore che non si meritano affatto. Io sono arrivata a questa conclusione, ho buttato via un sacco di tempo nel dolore per un comportamento inqualificabile e imperdonabile, che mi ha umiliato e mortificato nel profondo.
> Tutti umiliano, e noi soffriamo alla grande.
> Ma vorrei capire questo enigma, che è tipicamente femminile: perché non ci basta che lui sia qui accanto a noi e ci dimostri il suo affetto?
> ...


Te mi fai sempre morire...
Mia moglie quando ha letto che potrei fare il terapista di coppia si è messa le mani nei capelli...e ha detto...
Si si si ...ho già capito tutto come faresti tu...con Diletta...mi ha detto che finchè siete lì da sotto il tavolo manderei dei bigliettini a tuo marito con scritto..." Dai porta pasiensa...sopporta tutte ste chiacchere che poi andiamo al bar a bere...no?"...e a te..." Dai smettila di soffrire...che ne dici se ce la spassiamo io e te?"...

Ma sarebbe comunque un bel tentativo di fare felici tutti no?


----------



## Diletta (7 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se puo servire: *mio marito si è trovato in una fase della vita che aveva bisogno di conferme (50 anni), *conferma di valere (io guadagno il doppio di lui), conferma di essere intelligente (io laureata, lui con gli studi universitari a metà), conferma di essere utile (la figlia adolescente ha incominciato a distaccarsi da lui e a snobbarlo)... Continuava, prima di quella relazione, ad avere disturbi psicosomatici, si era fissato con delle malattie inesistenti, mi tormentava con il dirmi che non lo capivo, non riuscivo a capirlo... poi pian piano, ha incominciato a dirmi che ero per lui una delusione, che era deluso... poi a trattarmi con freddezza e proprio in questa fase ha incontrato l'altra, brutta, racchia, sola, che lo ascoltava... si è messo in testa di conquistarla e se l'è presa... provando euforia, gioia, spensieratezza (le mail che le mandava, un adolescente che ha scoperto il nirvana...) Poi ha incominciato a lasciare scontrini di ristoranti, ricevute di regali, messaggi sul cellulare... Cretino o tentativo di farsi scoprire da me?
> Dopo neanche 1o giorni dalla scoperta e dallo scoppio del casino, rimesso al centro delle mie attenzioni, il fulcro della mia disperazione e della mia sofferenza... mi dice che ha riscoperto di essere innamorato di me...
> Anna



Cara Anna, basterebbe già il dato che hai scritto per avere la motivazione...bisogno di conferme unito alla voglia di riprovare quelle emozioni così adolescenziali e così lontane nel tempo. Lo conosco bene il motivo. 
Sembrano fatti con lo stampino questi uomini...e noi li dobbiamo anche comprendere e accettare.
Forse è il nostro destino di mogli, un destino impietoso. 
Il mio terapeuta dice che le donne soffrono per amore, anche molti uomini per carità, ma resta comunque il fatto che ne siamo più inclini, di default.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Anna, basterebbe già il dato che hai scritto per avere la motivazione...bisogno di conferme unito alla voglia di riprovare quelle emozioni così adolescenziali e così lontane nel tempo. Lo conosco bene il motivo.
> Sembrano fatti con lo stampino questi uomini...e noi li dobbiamo anche comprendere e accettare.
> Forse è il nostro destino di mogli, un destino impietoso.
> Il mio terapeuta dice che le donne soffrono per amore, anche molti uomini per carità, ma resta comunque il fatto che ne siamo più inclini, di default.


Ma dei Diletta...siamo degli amabili birichini no?
Dei su...uffi...
La sai quella della moglie dell'avaraccio?
QUella che mise tutto il suo denaro nella cassa da morto?

E disse alle amiche...
Ho fatto una vita d'inferno..mi ha fatto mancare tutto...per portarsi tutto nella tomba...care amiche...ho preso tutto il suo denaro...l'ho messo nel mio conto...poi gli ho fatto un assegno e gliel'ho messo nella bara...vediamo ora come fa a incassarlo......

Certe mogli...

Dei diletta...sei o non sei la first Lady di casa?

Contegno XD...

Ma quel giorno che dirai a tuo marito...
Senti io me ne frego di tutte le tue donnine...per me sono nulla...e non hanno nessuna importanza...vedi se non tira un respiro di sollievo...

E se lui ti dicesse...
Ecco visto? Sei invidiosa perchè io me la spasso e tu niente!

Allora gli rispondi...
ma caro la vita non è fatta solo di divertimenti sai?
C'è qui una casa tutta da pulire...no? Che ne dici?

Basta...


----------



## tesla (7 Marzo 2012)

conte quando fai i dialoghi di terze persone mi fai schiantare il lobo frontale 

comunque sottolineo che "gli uomini  si fanno meno pippe mentali" non lo condivido, andy si è massacrato per mesi e non parliamo di daniele. se noi ci facciamo più viaggioni e film in testa è perchè per natura pensiamo maggiormente alle conseguenze e siamo state martellate per duemilacinquecento anni sul "corpontamento ottimale della perfetta signorina".


----------



## stellina (7 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei Diletta...siamo degli amabili birichini no?
> Dei su...uffi...
> La sai quella della moglie dell'avaraccio?
> QUella che mise tutto il suo denaro nella cassa da morto?
> ...


quando glielo detto mio marito altro che sospiro di sollievo...ci è rimasto di sasso e mi ha detto che si aspettava la scenata e io niente... e da lì ha cambiato un po' rotta.


----------



## ferita (7 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> quando glielo detto mio marito altro che sospiro di sollievo...ci è rimasto di sasso e mi ha detto che si aspettava la scenata e io niente... e da lì ha cambiato un po' rotta.


Anche io vorrei dirglielo...e presto lo farò.


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se puo servire: mio marito si è trovato in una fase della vita che aveva bisogno di conferme (50 anni), conferma di valere (io guadagno il doppio di lui), conferma di essere intelligente (io laureata, lui con gli studi universitari a metà), conferma di essere utile (la figlia adolescente ha incominciato a distaccarsi da lui e a snobbarlo)... Continuava, prima di quella relazione, ad avere disturbi psicosomatici, si era fissato con delle malattie inesistenti, mi tormentava con il dirmi che non lo capivo, non riuscivo a capirlo... poi pian piano, ha incominciato a dirmi che ero per lui una delusione, che era deluso... poi a trattarmi con freddezza e proprio in questa fase ha incontrato l'altra, brutta, racchia, sola, che lo ascoltava... si è messo in testa di conquistarla e se l'è presa... provando euforia, gioia, spensieratezza (le mail che le mandava, un adolescente che ha scoperto il nirvana...) Poi ha incominciato a lasciare scontrini di ristoranti, ricevute di regali, messaggi sul cellulare... Cretino o tentativo di farsi scoprire da me?
> Dopo neanche 1o giorni dalla scoperta e dallo scoppio del casino, rimesso al centro delle mie attenzioni, il fulcro della mia disperazione e della mia sofferenza... mi dice che ha riscoperto di essere innamorato di me...
> Anna


Beh il marito di ferita è completamente diverso da tuo, anche nelle modalità del tradimento.


----------



## ferita (7 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh il marito di ferita è completamente diverso da tuo, anche nelle modalità del tradimento.


Come lo vedi mio marito?


----------



## elena_ (7 Marzo 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> conte quando fai i dialoghi di terze persone mi fai schiantare il lobo frontale
> 
> comunque sottolineo che "gli uomini  si fanno meno pippe mentali" non lo condivido, andy si è massacrato per mesi e non parliamo di daniele. se noi ci facciamo più viaggioni e film in testa è perchè per natura pensiamo maggiormente alle conseguenze e siamo state martellate per duemilacinquecento anni sul "corpontamento ottimale della perfetta signorina".


concordo
a me invece fa schiantare Diletta quando raffronta "noi" donne e "loro" uomini
senza considerare che ci sono tantissimi uomini privi di attributi e altrettante donne che ce li hanno eccome


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Come lo vedi mio marito?


Beh il marito di Anna è/era profondamente insicuro, profondamente complessato...il tuo lo vedo proprio il contrario...


----------



## elena_ (7 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh il marito di Anna è/era profondamente insicuro, profondamente complessato...il tuo lo vedo proprio il contrario...


io vedo Ferita insicura
vulnerabile e fragile


----------



## Eliade (7 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> io vedo Ferita insicura
> vulnerabile e fragile


Io la vedo più che sicura di quel che vorrebbe...purtroppo la vedo incapace di accettare che non lo può avere.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> io vedo Ferita insicura
> vulnerabile e fragile


Per lei ci vuole il conte in persona no?
Detto il cicatrene!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> concordo
> a me invece fa schiantare Diletta quando raffronta "noi" donne e "loro" uomini
> senza considerare che ci sono tantissimi uomini privi di attributi e altrettante donne che ce li hanno eccome


Ma dei su...
A me piace DA MORIRE Diletta...
Mi sembra di vederla là...al bridge settimanale...all'oratorio lei e le amiche che parlano dei loro uomini...e si dicono ah sti uomini sono dei birbanti eh? E pensare che hanno avuto una grandissima fortuna nella loro vita incontrare NOI...

Poi una fa...
Ah Diletta il mio è sempre al bar
E lei cosa vuoi sono uomini!
L'altra il mio piscia fuori...
E lei...uomini!

Ecc..ecc..ecc...

Diletta dipinge "gli" uomini...
Così come li ha conosciuti!

E non come pensava che fossero eh?

Dilettaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
Certe donne...mi detestano...altre fanno follie per me...come mai?

Ovvio...no?


----------



## tesla (7 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sembra di vederla là...al bridge settimanale...all'oratorio lei e le amiche che parlano dei loro uomini...e si dicono ah sti uomini sono dei birbanti eh? E pensare che hanno avuto una grandissima fortuna nella loro vita incontrare NOI...
> 
> Poi una fa...
> Ah Diletta il mio è sempre al bar
> ...


ecco puntuale il dialogo... :rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (8 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei su...
> A me piace DA MORIRE Diletta...
> Mi sembra di vederla là...al bridge settimanale...all'oratorio lei e le amiche che parlano dei loro uomini...e si dicono ah sti uomini sono dei birbanti eh? E pensare che hanno avuto una grandissima fortuna nella loro vita incontrare NOI...
> 
> ...




E anche qui ti devo dare ragione!!
Ovvio ...no?


P.s. sull'oratorio però non ci hai proprio preso....ma mi vedi tipo da oratorio?   AIUTO!!


----------



## ferita (8 Marzo 2012)

Sento che riuscirò a salire quel gradino...voglio sentirmi al di sopra della sua squallida storiella e delle sue menzogne...sono sicura  che se salgo quel gradino mi sentirò molto meglio e distanzierò lui quel poco che serve per riprendere il respiro


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te mi fai sempre morire...
> Mia moglie quando ha letto che potrei fare il terapista di coppia si è messa le mani nei capelli...e ha detto...
> Si si si ...ho già capito tutto come faresti tu...con Diletta...mi ha detto che finchè siete lì da sotto il tavolo manderei dei bigliettini a tuo marito con scritto..." Dai porta pasiensa...sopporta tutte ste chiacchere che poi andiamo al bar a bere...no?"...e a te..." Dai smettila di soffrire...che ne dici se ce la spassiamo io e te?"...
> 
> Ma sarebbe comunque un bel tentativo di fare felici tutti no?


Moglie del conte! mi leggi? 
Se mi leggi sappi che sono masculo verace! quindi..... vabbè va! hai capito no ? :carneval:


----------



## ciliegina (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se puo servire: mio marito si è trovato in una fase della vita che aveva bisogno di conferme (50 anni), conferma di valere (io guadagno il doppio di lui), conferma di essere intelligente (io laureata, lui con gli studi universitari a metà), conferma di essere utile (la figlia adolescente ha incominciato a distaccarsi da lui e a snobbarlo)...
> Continuava, prima di quella relazione, ad avere disturbi psicosomatici, si era fissato con delle malattie inesistenti, mi tormentava con il dirmi che non lo capivo, non riuscivo a capirlo... poi pian piano, ha incominciato a dirmi che ero per lui una delusione, che era deluso... poi a trattarmi con freddezza e proprio in questa fase ha incontrato l'altra, brutta, racchia, sola, che lo ascoltava... si è messo in testa di conquistarla e se l'è presa... provando euforia, gioia, spensieratezza (le mail che le mandava, un adolescente che ha scoperto il nirvana...) Poi ha incominciato a lasciare scontrini di ristoranti, ricevute di regali, messaggi sul cellulare... Cretino o tentativo di farsi scoprire da me?
> Dopo neanche 1o giorni dalla scoperta e dallo scoppio del casino, rimesso al centro delle mie attenzioni, il fulcro della mia disperazione e della mia sofferenza... mi dice che ha riscoperto di essere innamorato di me...
> Anna


Mio marito non ha avuto tutte queste scuse: gli è piaciuta e basta.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Marzo 2012)

Ciliegina, prova a dirgli di andarsene di casa, mandalo via per un po', vedi come stai tu senza di lui, vedi cosa succede
Anna


----------



## ciliegina (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciliegina, prova a dirgli di andarsene di casa, mandalo via per un po', vedi come stai tu senza di lui, vedi cosa succede
> Anna


Siamo in trattative, ma lui dice che ama troppo me e i bambini e non vuole lasciarci. Comunque ammette che gli riesce difficile stare con una persona che lo tratta solo amichevolmente, quando va bene.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Marzo 2012)

ognuno deve scegliere come meglio comportarsi. io so solo che rimpiango di non aver allontanado di casa mio marito per un po' quando ho scoperto il tradimento. Se lo avessi fatto sarei stata meglio, avrei avuto il tempo di fare chiarezza sui miei sentimenti e lui sui suoi, mi sarei risparmiata un sacco di bugie sul "dopo scoperta" perchè loro continuavano a parlarsi e a messaggiare, anche se lui mi diceva che era tutto finito con quella. probabilmente era vero che non si comportavano più da amanti, ma mi feriva questo continuare a sentirsi di nascosto. Ecco, avrei voluto evitarmi il periodo successivo alla scoperta e stare tranquilla con me stessa e mandarlo al diavolo con quella cretina, che si incontrassero, che facessero quel cavolo che volevano. tanto sapevo che sarebbe ritornato con la coda tra le gambe, l'ho sempre saputo. ma almeno avrei fatto passare a lui un po' del dolore che ho passato io
Anna


----------



## ciliegina (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ognuno deve scegliere come meglio comportarsi. io so solo che rimpiango di non aver allontanado di casa mio marito per un po' quando ho scoperto il tradimento. Se lo avessi fatto sarei stata meglio, avrei avuto il tempo di fare chiarezza sui miei sentimenti e lui sui suoi, mi sarei risparmiata un sacco di bugie sul "dopo scoperta" perchè loro continuavano a parlarsi e a messaggiare, anche se lui mi diceva che era tutto finito con quella. probabilmente era vero che non si comportavano più da amanti, ma mi feriva questo continuare a sentirsi di nascosto. Ecco, avrei voluto evitarmi il periodo successivo alla scoperta e stare tranquilla con me stessa e mandarlo al diavolo con quella cretina, che si incontrassero, che facessero quel cavolo che volevano. tanto sapevo che sarebbe ritornato con la coda tra le gambe, l'ho sempre saputo. ma almeno avrei fatto passare a lui un po' del dolore che ho passato io
> Anna


mI ASPETTI? CAFFE CON LE COLLEGHE, SCUSAMI.


----------



## ferita (8 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Siamo in trattative, ma lui dice che ama troppo me e i bambini e non vuole lasciarci. Comunque ammette che gli riesce difficile stare con una persona che lo tratta solo amichevolmente, quando va bene.



Perchè mandarlo via? Per dargli la possibilità di viversi la sua vita in pace senza responsabilità e vedendo i figli una volta ogni tanto? Per dargli l'opportunità di rifarsi una famiglia con una trentenne che non vede l'ora di sistemarsi? Per rimanere da sola a gestire il figlio e tutti i problemi che comporta una casa? Assolutamente no.
Io ho bisogno di lui, se mi separassi perderei un sacco di privilegi che mi sono guadagnata in 30 anni di matrimonio e ci rimetterei solo io, cornuta e bastonata no!!! 
Sono dell'idea che la cosa migliore è continuare a stare insieme, continuare a dividere le responsabilità e le incombenze familiari. La favola è finita però, indietro non si torna.
Due cuori e una capanna (o un appartamento e una casetta al mare) non esiste più. 
Si può andare avanti con dignità e maturità, senza infamia e senza lode...senza gli alti e bassi di adesso, con una pseudo serenità che alla fine diventerà un tranquillo modo di vivere.
Questa esperienza mi ha fatta crescere, non mi sento più la mogliettina un po' bambina legata ai suoi pantaloni, sto cominciando a sentirmi più libera e autonoma, e questo quasi quasi mi piace...
:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Marzo 2012)

allora se hai già scelto, meglio così, ti auguro tanta tanta fortuna, e soprattutto serenità
Anna


----------



## ferita (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora se hai già scelto, meglio così, ti auguro tanta tanta fortuna, e soprattutto serenità
> Anna


Anna, se ti riferisci a me, questa è la scelta di oggi, anzi di questo preciso istante.
Sai benissimo che l'umore varia di ora in ora...non so se domani la penserò ancora così 
Vorrei pensarla sempre così perchè è il modo migliore per affrontare questa tragedia.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Marzo 2012)

Ferita, so che si è in grande confusione nelle scelte da prendere. Se hai deciso così, fai così. Non ci sono ricette uguali per tutti. certo che continuare a stare con un uomo con il freddo nel cuore per me sarebbe molto faticoso, anche se anch'io ci ho pensato più volte, ma non ci sono riuscita
Anna


----------



## Diletta (8 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Anna, se ti riferisci a me, questa è la scelta di oggi, anzi di questo preciso istante.
> Sai benissimo che l'umore varia di ora in ora...non so se domani la penserò ancora così
> Vorrei pensarla sempre così perchè è il modo migliore per affrontare questa tragedia.



ferita, è la scelta giusta, credi a me.
L'alternativa per noi è trovare un nuovo amore e ricominciare tutto da zero, quindi....quasi un'utopia, ne convieni?
Quindi: stringi i denti e tieni duro che arriva il sereno...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E anche qui ti devo dare ragione!!
> Ovvio ...no?
> 
> 
> P.s. sull'oratorio però non ci hai proprio preso....ma mi vedi tipo da oratorio?   AIUTO!!


Ve ben dai...allora...che so...avrete un baretto dove vi trovate voi donne a chiaccherare no?
Ma sai che botta se aprissi io un baretto? Eh?

Allora ecco la visione...
Diletta va a trovare il conte...
E il conte...pian pianino...mamo mamo...le dice...vieni ti porto in un bellissimo localino...dove potremo parlare in pace...

E lei viene...e intanto chiacchera no?

Ad un certo punto si accorge di essere dentro un postaccio infame...di quelli che il conte adora...

E si dice...Aiutoooooooooo....dove sonoooooooo....aiutoooooooooo...

Ma il conte le dice...
Ferma qui...hai finito di fare la donna per bene...ora verrai tutta depravata...e vedi come torni a casa...
Schiocco le dita...portatemi qui subito cinque Lothar...per il trattamento di penessere!


----------



## Diletta (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ferita, so che si è in grande confusione nelle scelte da prendere. Se hai deciso così, fai così. Non ci sono ricette uguali per tutti. certo che continuare a stare con un uomo con il freddo nel cuore per me sarebbe molto faticoso, anche se anch'io ci ho pensato più volte, ma non ci sono riuscita
> Anna



Anna, quando leggevo i particolari della tua vicenda mi si stringeva lo stomaco...
Quanta sofferenza dobbiamo provare per le loro cazzate!
Quanta devastazione nel nostro animo!
Quando leggo queste cose mi viene una voglia di mandarli tutti affanculo che non ci vedo...
E oggi è anche la nostra giornata e ci porteranno il fiorellino...


----------



## ferita (8 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ferita, è la scelta giusta, credi a me.
> L'alternativa per noi è trovare un nuovo amore e ricominciare tutto da zero, quindi....quasi un'utopia, ne convieni?
> Quindi: stringi i denti e tieni duro che arriva il sereno...



E' la meno peggio.
Se penso di rimanere sola con tutti i problemi mentre lui magari si rifà una vita, mi viene voglia di ammazzarlo!
Meglio che continui a stare in famiglia e si occupi della famiglia.
L'amore che strappa i capelli è perduto ormai, ma ad essere sincera era perduto già da un bel po' e forse proprio per questo si è creato una seconda vita fuori casa.
In realtà a me non è mai mancato niente, quindi che mi cambia? Adesso che so tutto mi cambia in positivo: cioè mi sento più libera e più donna, anche se ancora molto arrabbiata...ma se la rabbia passa la libertà rimane!!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ve ben dai...allora...che so...avrete un baretto dove vi trovate voi donne a chiaccherare no?
> Ma sai che botta se aprissi io un baretto? Eh?
> 
> Allora ecco la visione...
> ...



Scusate l'OT...

Ma ho avuto io una visione questa volta...

Un giorno il Conte sente qualcuno che bussa alla porta, apre... e si trova davanti Diletta, Lunapiena, Tebe, Tesla, Stellina, Fatata, Rossi, tutte le donne di Tradi cui ha fatto miao, tutte, tutte... tutte che gli dicono, "eccoci qui, abbiamo deciso di darti una possibilità... tutte assieme!"
E lui che impallidisce a vedere il mare di beltà e femminina aspettativa... e scappa come un cucciolo....


----------



## Diletta (8 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ve ben dai...allora...che so...avrete un baretto dove vi trovate voi donne a chiaccherare no?
> Ma sai che botta se aprissi io un baretto? Eh?
> 
> Allora ecco la visione...
> ...




Mhmhmhm....vedo che promette bene la tua giornata...se sei già a questo livello di mattinata!

Giusto il baretto (ce l'abbiamo, ovvio), meno giusta l'invocazione di aiuto: devi sapere che tutto mi incuriosisce, proprio TUTTO!

Però: 5 Lothar, hai alzato un po' troppo il tiro!!


----------



## Diletta (8 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate l'OT...
> 
> Ma ho avuto io una visione questa volta...
> 
> ...



Sei troppo forte Nausicaa!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate l'OT...
> 
> Ma ho avuto io una visione questa volta...
> 
> ...


Macchè...
Le metto tutte in fila...e dico...ora ragazze facciamo coretto...dai imparate questa bellissima canzoncina...

Il cui testo dice...
Stringiamoci al conte siam pronte alla morte
Stringiamoci al conte il conte ci chiavò!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mhmhmhm....vedo che promette bene la tua giornata...se sei già a questo livello di mattinata!
> 
> Giusto il baretto (ce l'abbiamo, ovvio), meno giusta l'invocazione di aiuto: devi sapere che tutto mi incuriosisce, proprio TUTTO!
> 
> Però: 5 Lothar, hai alzato un po' troppo il tiro!!


Poi dopo che torni a casa...chiami tu Ferita e company...e dici...ragazze...ho trovato un centro benessere...che è la fine del mondo....uauauaauauauuuuuuu....zitte e mosca...andiamo a spassarci...


----------



## Diletta (8 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> E' la meno peggio.
> Se penso di rimanere sola con tutti i problemi mentre lui magari si rifà una vita, mi viene voglia di ammazzarlo!
> Meglio che continui a stare in famiglia e si occupi della famiglia.
> L'amore che strappa i capelli è perduto ormai, ma ad essere sincera era perduto già da un bel po' e forse proprio per questo si è creato una seconda vita fuori casa.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (8 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi dopo che torni a casa...chiami tu Ferita e company...e dici...ragazze...ho trovato un centro benessere...che è la fine del mondo....uauauaauauauuuuuuu....zitte e mosca...andiamo a spassarci...



...occhio che se si sparge la voce dopo sei fregato!
Pensi proprio di farcela o urge un rinforzo?


----------



## ferita (8 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ferita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E' la meno peggio.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (8 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Come dicevo prima: oggi sì, mi sento più libera e leggera. Ho la situazione in pugno.
> ...


----------



## ciliegina (8 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Perchè mandarlo via? Per dargli la possibilità di viversi la sua vita in pace senza responsabilità e vedendo i figli una volta ogni tanto? Per dargli l'opportunità di rifarsi una famiglia con una trentenne che non vede l'ora di sistemarsi? Per rimanere da sola a gestire il figlio e tutti i problemi che comporta una casa? Assolutamente no.
> Io ho bisogno di lui, se mi separassi perderei un sacco di privilegi che mi sono guadagnata in 30 anni di matrimonio e ci rimetterei solo io, cornuta e bastonata no!!!
> Sono dell'idea che la cosa migliore è continuare a stare insieme, continuare a dividere le responsabilità e le incombenze familiari. La favola è finita però, indietro non si torna.
> Due cuori e una capanna (o un appartamento e una casetta al mare) non esiste più.
> ...


Con il senno di poi sono contenta di non aver mandato via mio marito subito dopo la scoperta, in quel momento il dolore e la devastazione mi avrebbero spinto a riaccettarlo in casa dopo pochi giorni. Mi sarebbe sembrato impossibile vivere senza di lui. Ora è diverso, sono più lucida e razionalizzo meglio la situazione. Dovesse andare via ora, riuscirei a gestire con maggiore serenità tutto quanto: i figli, le responsabilità nei confronti dei bambini e tutto quello che riguarda la quotidianità pratica. Per il resto, i sentimenti, che cosa cambia? Io in casa sono ORMAI una persona tranquilla e lui lo apprezza, ma gli pesa avere vicino un'amica, più che una moglie. Sarà lui a decidere se continuare in questo modo. L'unica imposizione da parte mia riguarda un possibile suo interesse verso un'altra persona: se sta in casa MI DEVE rispetto, dovesse volere quella o un'altra, prima me lo viene a dire e poi comincia la sua relazione, altrimenti gli spezzo le gambe, ma non per gelosia, quanto per dignità mia e sua. 

Chi vivrà vedrà.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> E' la meno peggio.
> Se penso di rimanere sola con tutti i problemi mentre lui magari si rifà una vita, mi viene voglia di ammazzarlo!
> Meglio che continui a stare in famiglia e si occupi della famiglia.
> L'amore che strappa i capelli è perduto ormai, ma ad essere sincera era perduto già da un bel po' e forse proprio per questo si è creato una seconda vita fuori casa.
> In realtà a me non è mai mancato niente, quindi che mi cambia? Adesso che so tutto mi cambia in positivo: cioè mi sento più libera e più donna, anche se ancora molto arrabbiata...ma se la rabbia passa la libertà rimane!!


ho letto a tratti la tua storia e mi hai fatto molto riflettere sulla sofferenza che causa un tradimento.
Ora però negli ultimi due post non riesco a seguirti.
Cioè lui è uno stronzo ma non vuoi che vada a vivere con un'altra?
Hai paura di perdere dei privilegi?
Ecco questo proprio non riesco a condividerlo. Se provassi il risentimento che provi tu non me ne fregherebbe nulla neanche se fuori da casa mia si sposasse la regina elisabetta e facesse la vita da nababbo.
ha calpestato la tua dignità, con questo atteggiamento la stai calpestando anche tu


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho letto a tratti la tua storia e mi hai fatto molto riflettere sulla sofferenza che causa un tradimento.
> Ora però negli ultimi due post non riesco a seguirti.
> Cioè lui è uno stronzo ma non vuoi che vada a vivere con un'altra?
> Hai paura di perdere dei privilegi?
> ...


Concordo su tutto!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Con il senno di poi sono contenta di non aver mandato via mio marito subito dopo la scoperta, in quel momento il dolore e la devastazione mi avrebbero spinto a riaccettarlo in casa dopo pochi giorni. Mi sarebbe sembrato impossibile vivere senza di lui. Ora è diverso, sono più lucida e razionalizzo meglio la situazione. Dovesse andare via ora, riuscirei a gestire con maggiore serenità tutto quanto: i figli, le responsabilità nei confronti dei bambini e tutto quello che riguarda la quotidianità pratica. Per il resto, i sentimenti, che cosa cambia? Io in casa sono ORMAI una persona tranquilla e lui lo apprezza, ma gli pesa avere vicino un'amica, più che una moglie. Sarà lui a decidere se continuare in questo modo. L'unica imposizione da parte mia riguarda un possibile suo interesse verso un'altra persona: se sta in casa MI DEVE rispetto, dovesse volere quella o un'altra, prima me lo viene a dire e poi comincia la sua relazione, altrimenti gli spezzo le gambe, ma non per gelosia, quanto per dignità mia e sua.
> 
> Chi vivrà vedrà.


Ecco così suona un pochino meglio.


----------



## ciliegina (8 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco così suona un pochino meglio.


Cosa suona meglio, non capisco.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Cosa suona meglio, non capisco.


Scusa in effetti non mi sono spiegata.
Il tuo punto di vista è simile a quello di Ferita che però come ho detto non condividevo.
Tu mi sembra che abbia optato per una convivenza con un coinquilino con cui dividi le responsabilità e hai smesso di essere una moglie. Questo penso sia un tacito accordo.


----------



## Diletta (8 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Con il senno di poi sono contenta di non aver mandato via mio marito subito dopo la scoperta, in quel momento il dolore e la devastazione mi avrebbero spinto a riaccettarlo in casa dopo pochi giorni. Mi sarebbe sembrato impossibile vivere senza di lui. Ora è diverso, sono più lucida e razionalizzo meglio la situazione. Dovesse andare via ora, riuscirei a gestire con maggiore serenità tutto quanto: i figli, le responsabilità nei confronti dei bambini e tutto quello che riguarda la quotidianità pratica. *Per il resto, i sentimenti, che cosa cambia? Io in casa sono ORMAI una persona tranquilla e lui lo apprezza, ma gli pesa avere vicino un'amica, più che una moglie.* Sarà lui a decidere se continuare in questo modo. L'unica imposizione da parte mia riguarda un possibile suo interesse verso un'altra persona: se sta in casa MI DEVE rispetto, dovesse volere quella o un'altra, prima me lo viene a dire e poi comincia la sua relazione, altrimenti gli spezzo le gambe, ma non per gelosia, quanto per dignità mia e sua.
> 
> Chi vivrà vedrà.




Volevo fare delle considerazioni: da quello che scrivi la tua situazione appare quella di separati in casa. Quanto meno da parte tua perché tuo marito vorrebbe ricostruire un vero matrimonio e desidera una vicinanza affettiva che vada oltre una convivenza pacifica ed educata.
Ma tu vivi bene la situazione che si è creata? Non ti manca cioè il risvolto affettivo, non senti il bisogno di amare ancora?
Come è capitato che si sia chiuso il tuo cuore completamente a lui, in modo fisiologico per la botta subita?
Ed è avvenuto gradualmente?


----------



## ciliegina (8 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Volevo fare delle considerazioni: da quello che scrivi la tua situazione appare quella di separati in casa. Quanto meno da parte tua perché tuo marito vorrebbe ricostruire un vero matrimonio e desidera una vicinanza affettiva che vada oltre una convivenza pacifica ed educata.
> Ma tu vivi bene la situazione che si è creata? Non ti manca cioè il risvolto affettivo, non senti il bisogno di amare ancora?
> Come è capitato che si sia chiuso il tuo cuore completamente a lui, in modo fisiologico per la botta subita?
> Ed è avvenuto gradualmente?


A me piace mio marito, esteticamente, e poi mi piace come persona, brillante, allegro, divertente...l'ho scelto per questo. L'ho già detto una volta: a me manca la complicità che avevo con lui, il rapporto stretto e intimo che c'era prima. Ma che devo fare? Preferisco andarci con i piedi di piombo perchè non è possibile cambiare umore, idea e comportamento un giono sì e uno no. 
Non è il tradimento che mi ha allontanata da lui, ma l'aver metabolizzato *gradualmente* che poteva risparmiarmi tante meschinità, molte delle quali subite davanti al zucculone (molto dialettale).


----------



## ferita (8 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho letto a tratti la tua storia e mi hai fatto molto riflettere sulla sofferenza che causa un tradimento.
> Ora però negli ultimi due post non riesco a seguirti.
> Cioè lui è uno stronzo ma non vuoi che vada a vivere con un'altra?
> Hai paura di perdere dei privilegi?
> ...



Credo che stiate confondendo la mia storia con quella di Anna, anche perchè si somigliano un po'...
Mio marito ha fatto lo stronzo ma adesso chiede perdono e vuole assolutamente ricucire con me.
Io non riesco a dimenticare, o a perdonare, vivo ancora momenti di rabbia e di sconforto. Non sono ancora capace di far finta che non sia successo nulla o di ricominciare da capo.
In questo momento potrei prendere delle decisioni affrettate dettate più dalla rabbia che dal sentimento vero che sto provando.
Per questo non voglio mandarlo via, so che me ne pentirei.
E poi c'è il discorso pratico: perchè dovrei perdere il suo aiuto nel portare avanti la famiglia? E' comunque meglio risolvere i problemi in due, dividersi i compiti, occuparsi entrambi delle questioni familiari...perchè mandarlo via se mi dimostra di amarmi molto? 

Ci vorrà tempo per fidarsi di nuovo!


----------



## stellina (8 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Perchè mandarlo via? Per dargli la possibilità di viversi la sua vita in pace senza responsabilità e vedendo i figli una volta ogni tanto? Per dargli l'opportunità di rifarsi una famiglia con una trentenne che non vede l'ora di sistemarsi? Per rimanere da sola a gestire il figlio e tutti i problemi che comporta una casa? Assolutamente no.
> Io ho bisogno di lui, se mi separassi perderei un sacco di privilegi che mi sono guadagnata in 30 anni di matrimonio e ci rimetterei solo io, cornuta e bastonata no!!!
> Sono dell'idea che la cosa migliore è continuare a stare insieme, continuare a dividere le responsabilità e le incombenze familiari. La favola è finita però, indietro non si torna.
> Due cuori e una capanna (o un appartamento e una casetta al mare) non esiste più.
> ...


grande!!! così ti voglio!!!


----------



## stellina (8 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> A me piace mio marito, esteticamente, e poi mi piace come persona, brillante, allegro, divertente...l'ho scelto per questo. L'ho già detto una volta: a me manca la complicità che avevo con lui, il rapporto stretto e intimo che c'era prima. Ma che devo fare? Preferisco andarci con i piedi di piombo perchè non è possibile cambiare umore, idea e comportamento un giono sì e uno no.
> *Non è il tradimento che mi ha allontanata da lui, ma l'aver metabolizzato gradualmente che poteva risparmiarmi tante meschinità*, molte delle quali subite davanti al zucculone (molto dialettale).


esattamente!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Credo che stiate confondendo la mia storia con quella di Anna, anche perchè si somigliano un po'...
> Mio marito ha fatto lo stronzo ma adesso chiede perdono e vuole assolutamente ricucire con me.
> Io non riesco a dimenticare, o a perdonare, vivo ancora momenti di rabbia e di sconforto. Non sono ancora capace di far finta che non sia successo nulla o di ricominciare da capo.
> In questo momento potrei prendere delle decisioni affrettate dettate più dalla rabbia che dal sentimento vero che sto provando.
> ...


Quello che ho letto io, sbagliando probabilmente, è statp questo: Lo manderei al diavolo, ma mi sta sulle palle che possa rifarsi una vita, preferisco stare con lui per comodità (privilegi, divisione dei compiti, ecc). Del tipo se non avesse figli e guadagnasse meglio di me, l'avrei già spedito a calci in culo.
Non avevo confuso le storie. Ti ripeto che ho letto tutta la tua sofferenza e avendo io tradito mi ha colpito molto.
Sono sempre intervenuta poco, non sapendo sinceramente cosa consigliarti e anche per una forma di pudore. Poi oggi mi sei sembrata diversa tutto qui. Ho frainteso.


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che ho letto io, sbagliando probabilmente, è statp questo: Lo manderei al diavolo, ma mi sta sulle palle che possa rifarsi una vita, preferisco stare con lui per comodità (privilegi, divisione dei compiti, ecc). Del tipo se non avesse figli e guadagnasse meglio di me, l'avrei già spedito a calci in culo.
> Non avevo confuso le storie. Ti ripeto che ho letto tutta la tua sofferenza e avendo io tradito mi ha colpito molto.
> Sono sempre intervenuta poco, non sapendo sinceramente cosa consigliarti e anche per una forma di pudore. Poi oggi mi sei sembrata diversa tutto qui. Ho frainteso.


io ho interpretato nello stesso modo!


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho interpretato nello stesso modo!


Anche io.


----------



## ciliegina (8 Marzo 2012)

Ci sentiamo in giornata, torno a casa.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2012)

Io sto apprezzando molto il punto di vista -attuale- di Ferita, il modo di porsi così pragmatico. Che sa che è facile sfasciare tutto e poi ritrovarsi di nuovo lucide a dire "oh-oh"....
E, in realtà, se lei in effetti pensasse quello che ha interpretato Farfalla, lo capirei.

Se il marito volesse rifarsi una vita e lei lo stesse trattenendo a forza, con inganni e parole finte, no, non la capirei. Ma invece riesco a capire che una donna, a un certo punto, faccia i conti coi pro e i contro. 
Io sono sola, so quanta fatica si fa a pensare a tutto.
So che sono diventata più povera.
Ma sono contenta perchè vivere col mio ex mi stava distruggendo, e ora sono felice. E' stata una scelta di sopravvivenza.

E mi immagino Ferita, che si è fatta un mazzo così a casa e nella famiglia, che per l'errore di un altro deve, proprio adesso che magari può essere più facile, coi figli grandi e tutto, rimettersi a fare ancora più fatica.
Qua la dignità e l'orgoglio lo vedo proprio nel guardare questo uomo colpevole e imperfetto e dirsi che quello che è successo sminuisce lui e non lei. Che lei può scegliere che cosa fare, da donna consapevole e non da vittima.

E che, come dice lei, non sarà cornuta e bastonata.

Sempre nell0idea, che chissà, domani ci si potrà svegliare e sorridergli... o buttargli le robe fuori dalla finestra


----------



## ferita (8 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che ho letto io, sbagliando probabilmente, è statp questo: Lo manderei al diavolo, ma mi sta sulle palle che possa rifarsi una vita, preferisco stare con lui per comodità (privilegi, divisione dei compiti, ecc). Del tipo se non avesse figli e guadagnasse meglio di me, l'avrei già spedito a calci in culo.
> Non avevo confuso le storie. Ti ripeto che ho letto tutta la tua sofferenza e avendo io tradito mi ha colpito molto.
> Sono sempre intervenuta poco, non sapendo sinceramente cosa consigliarti e anche per una forma di pudore. Poi oggi mi sei sembrata diversa tutto qui. Ho frainteso.


Non è così.
Lo amo profondamente e me ne sbatto dei suoi soldi (anche io lavoro!) e di quello che può fare in casa e per la famiglia, ma non voglio soffrire. Ho paura che la cosa si ripeta, mi ha levato ogni sicurezza. Il mio castello di carta (famiglia) si è sbriciolato. Mi trovo come tra le macerie di un terremoto terrificante e non so da quale parte cominciare.
Se mando via anche lui è davvero la fine.
Ma devo trovare dei validi motivi per giustificare il fatto che nonostante tutto (3 anni e mezzo di tradimento con una collega) non l'ho mandato via, per questo ho parlato di doveri familiari e privilegi.
In realtà lo amo da morire ed il male che mi ha fatto è proporzionato all'amore che provo, ma non voglio ricaderci, non voglio rischiare che possa riaccadere (visto che oltre tutto lavorano ancora insieme)...allora psicologicamente è meglio credere che mi serve per le cose materiali e non per quelle sentimentali, che se tradite fanno molto più male!
Non so se avete capito...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io sto apprezzando molto il punto di vista -attuale- di Ferita, il modo di porsi così pragmatico. Che sa che è facile sfasciare tutto e poi ritrovarsi di nuovo lucide a dire "oh-oh"....
> E, in realtà, se lei in effetti pensasse quello che ha interpretato Farfalla, lo capirei.
> 
> Se il marito volesse rifarsi una vita e lei lo stesse trattenendo a forza, con inganni e parole finte, no, non la capirei. Ma invece riesco a capire che una donna, a un certo punto, faccia i conti coi pro e i contro.
> ...


Quoto questo, e proprio per questo se ai tuoi occhi tuo marito ha perso dignità e stima come fai a restare con lui.
Ho un sacco di problemi con mio marito ma tra i pro e i contro non ho mai messo il fattore economico o la gestione della casa. Sicuramente sbaglio ma non riesco a pensare al mio matrimonio come a un contratto economico o di assistenza. 
Posso condividere la scelta di Stellina o di Ciliegina nel dire. Non è più un matrimonio, dividiamo tutto (conti bancari,ecc )e per comodità pratica di entrambi viviamo insieme ma io non sono più tua moglie. Patti chiari e condivisi.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non è così.
> Lo amo profondamente e me ne sbatto dei suoi soldi (anche io lavoro!) e di quello che può fare in casa e per la famiglia, ma non voglio soffrire. Ho paura che la cosa si ripeta, mi ha levato ogni sicurezza. Il mio castello di carta (famiglia) si è sbriciolato. Mi trovo come tra le macerie di un terremoto terrificante e non so da quale parte cominciare.
> Se mando via anche lui è davvero la fine.
> Ma devo trovare dei validi motivi per giustificare il fatto che nonostante tutto (3 anni e mezzo di tradimento con una collega) non l'ho mandato via, per questo ho parlato di doveri familiari e privilegi.
> ...


Si adesso si. Sarebbe un ulteriore fallimento per te mandarlo via. Ho capito?
Sono contenta di aver frainteso prima


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto questo, e proprio per questo se ai tuoi occhi tuo marito ha perso dignità e stima come fai a restare con lui.
> Ho un sacco di problemi con mio marito ma tra i pro e i contro non ho mai messo il fattore economico o la gestione della casa. Sicuramente sbaglio ma non riesco a pensare al mio matrimonio come a un contratto economico o di assistenza.
> Posso condividere la scelta di Stellina o di Ciliegina nel dire. Non è più un matrimonio, dividiamo tutto (conti bancari,ecc )e per comodità pratica di entrambi viviamo insieme ma io non sono più tua moglie. Patti chiari e condivisi.


Non sbagli di certo a considerare il matrimonio come qualcosa di ben più di un contratto di assistenza.
Ma sinceramente, essendo separata, e guardandomi intorno e vedendo tante realtà diverse, ho cominciato a pensare che è *anche* un contratto di assistenza reciproca. E che qualche volta, la dignità può tranquillamente stare nel capire quale è la situazione che ci fa stare meglio più serene, più tranquille. Senza mentire a noi stesse.
E se vivere assieme nonostante la fine del matrimonio è quello che fa stare meglio una donna -ho letto quello che ha scritto Ferita, quindi adesso sto parlando di un caso ipotetico diverso- allora plaudo. 
Siamo dei geni nel farci del male, per maleinteso amore, a sopportare anni di angherie che ci autodipingiamo di rosa, o per maleintesa dignità, ad accettare situazioni in cui siamo le principali sconfitte.

Scusa, non mi va di parlarne qui, ma mi sto riferendo anche alla mia situazione attuale, in cui per cercare di essere giusta e comportarmi con dignità, sto rischiando grosso.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sbagli di certo a considerare il matrimonio come qualcosa di ben più di un contratto di assistenza.
> Ma sinceramente, essendo separata, e guardandomi intorno e vedendo tante realtà diverse, ho cominciato a pensare che è *anche* un contratto di assistenza reciproca. E *che qualche volta, la dignità può tranquillamente stare nel capire quale è la situazione che ci fa stare meglio più serene, più tranquille. Senza mentire a noi stesse*.
> E se vivere assieme nonostante la fine del matrimonio è quello che fa stare meglio una donna -ho letto quello che ha scritto Ferita, quindi adesso sto parlando di un caso ipotetico diverso- allora plaudo.
> Siamo dei geni nel farci del male, per maleinteso amore, a sopportare anni di angherie che ci autodipingiamo di rosa, o per maleintesa dignità, ad accettare situazioni in cui siamo le principali sconfitte.
> ...


Sono d'accordo. io so che non sarei più serena e tranquilla se stessi con mio marito per motivi diversi dai sentimenti. Forse sono troppo orgogliosa, e non dico di essere nel giusto, ma io la vedo così.
Il vivere separata da lui non mi impedirebbe di correre da lui se avesse bisogno di me, e per come lo conosco so che farebbe altrettanto.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...occhio che se si sparge la voce dopo sei fregato!
> Pensi proprio di farcela o urge un rinforzo?


No voglio solo come dire...fare il mio gran finale...no?
E finire in bellezza...no?

Poi sarò tutto di una donna...

La mia infermiera!


----------



## torm (8 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non è così.
> Lo amo profondamente e me ne sbatto dei suoi soldi (anche io lavoro!) e di quello che può fare in casa e per la famiglia, ma non voglio soffrire. Ho paura che la cosa si ripeta, mi ha levato ogni sicurezza. Il mio castello di carta (famiglia) si è sbriciolato. Mi trovo come tra le macerie di un terremoto terrificante e non so da quale parte cominciare.
> Se mando via anche lui è davvero la fine.
> Ma devo trovare dei validi motivi per giustificare il fatto che nonostante tutto (3 anni e mezzo di tradimento con una collega) non l'ho mandato via, per questo ho parlato di doveri familiari e privilegi.
> ...


ferita ma come puoi accettare che lavorino ancora insieme?
io penso che nella vita bisogna assumersi anche le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.
quindi se per 3 anni e mezzo lui ha avuto una relazione così forte con la collega e ora vuole VERAMENTE recuperare deve dimostrarlo con atti concreti (es. chiede il trasferimento lui, oppure lei, o cerca nuovo lavoro).
questo credimi vi aiuteebbe molto nel percorso di ricostruzione.


----------



## Incazzato Nero (8 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non è così.
> Lo amo profondamente e me ne sbatto dei suoi soldi (anche io lavoro!) e di quello che può fare in casa e per la famiglia, ma non voglio soffrire. Ho paura che la cosa si ripeta, mi ha levato ogni sicurezza. Il mio castello di carta (famiglia) si è sbriciolato. Mi trovo come tra le macerie di un terremoto terrificante e non so da quale parte cominciare.
> Se mando via anche lui è davvero la fine.
> Ma devo trovare dei validi motivi per giustificare il fatto che nonostante tutto (3 anni e mezzo di tradimento con una collega) non l'ho mandato via, per questo ho parlato di doveri familiari e privilegi.
> ...


Capito perfettamente, ma tu hai un lavoro? sei indipendente? perche' dovresti continuare a soffrire? Lo ami certo, ma lui non ama te, e non venitemi a dire che chi ama puo' tradire, solo cazzate! Il matrimonio logora? bene se ne discute, ci si confronta ma non si cerca all'esterno il sollazzo e la panacea dei propri mali, sarebbe da vigliacco, in fondo si e' diviso in coppia negli anni il bene e il male. Fattene una ragione, inutile stare aggrappata ad un carro che in discesa prende sempre piu' velocita'. Fermalo, prendilo per le palle e tira forte se sei ancora in tempo e pensi che possiate recuperare, ma se non sei sicura lascialo al proprio destino, sicuramente sara' lui a cercarti. Alcune donne rimangono aggrappate all'amore, ad una figura sbiadita dell'amore perche' amano troppo...questo e' un male  e tuo marito lo sa', cambia, sbattigli in faccia la realta', digli che ti sei rotta e abbandonalo.


----------



## ferita (8 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato Nero ha detto:


> Capito perfettamente, ma tu hai un lavoro? sei indipendente? perche' dovresti continuare a soffrire? Lo ami certo, ma lui non ama te, e non venitemi a dire che chi ama puo' tradire, solo cazzate! Il matrimonio logora? bene se ne discute, ci si confronta ma non si cerca all'esterno il sollazzo e la panacea dei propri mali, sarebbe da vigliacco, in fondo si e' diviso in coppia negli anni il bene e il male. Fattene una ragione, inutile stare aggrappata ad un carro che in discesa prende sempre piu' velocita'. Fermalo, prendilo per le palle e tira forte se sei ancora in tempo e pensi che possiate recuperare, ma se non sei sicura lascialo al proprio destino, sicuramente sara' lui a cercarti. Alcune donne rimangono aggrappate all'amore, ad una figura sbiadita dell'amore perche' amano troppo...questo e' un male e tuo marito lo sa', cambia, sbattigli in faccia la realta', digli che ti sei rotta e abbandonalo.


Perchè dici che lui non ama me?


----------



## ferita (8 Marzo 2012)

torm ha detto:


> ferita ma come puoi accettare che lavorino ancora insieme?
> io penso che nella vita bisogna assumersi anche le conseguenze delle proprie azioni.
> quindi se per 3 anni e mezzo lui ha avuto una relazione così forte con la collega e ora vuole VERAMENTE recuperare deve dimostrarlo con atti concreti (es. chiede il trasferimento lui, oppure lei, o cerca nuovo lavoro).
> questo credimi vi aiuteebbe molto nel percorso di ricostruzione.



Lui non può cambiare lavoro, è dirigente...con i tempi che corrono dove va? Finisce disoccupato pensate che casino...
Lei forse avrebbe potuto cambiare ma non l'ha fatto...mica posso andare a spostarla con la forza!
Ragazzi, qui l'unica cosa da fare è essere indifferenti a tutto...fregarmene alla grande!


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Lui non può cambiare lavoro, è dirigente...con i tempi che corrono dove va? Finisce disoccupato pensate che casino...
> Lei forse avrebbe potuto cambiare ma non l'ha fatto...mica posso andare a spostarla con la forza!
> Ragazzi, qui l'unica cosa da fare è essere indifferenti a tutto...fregarmene alla grande!


Ma capisci che così è un tormento e un'angoscia continua..... come fai?
Per me volere è potere.... se lui è dirigente e vuole recuperare con te può fare almeno in modo di farla trasferire in altri uffici.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato Nero ha detto:


> Capito perfettamente, ma tu hai un lavoro? sei indipendente? perche' dovresti continuare a soffrire? Lo ami certo, *ma lui non ama te, e non venitemi a dire che chi ama puo' tradire, solo cazzate! *Il matrimonio logora? bene se ne discute, ci si confronta ma non si cerca all'esterno il sollazzo e la panacea dei propri mali, sarebbe da vigliacco, in fondo si e' diviso in coppia negli anni il bene e il male. Fattene una ragione, inutile stare aggrappata ad un carro che in discesa prende sempre piu' velocita'. Fermalo, prendilo per le palle e tira forte se sei ancora in tempo e pensi che possiate recuperare, ma se non sei sicura lascialo al proprio destino, sicuramente sara' lui a cercarti. Alcune donne rimangono aggrappate all'amore, ad una figura sbiadita dell'amore perche' amano troppo...questo e' un male  e tuo marito lo sa', cambia, sbattigli in faccia la realta', digli che ti sei rotta e abbandonalo.


Sono cazzate per il tuo modo di essere.Ma non tutti siamo uguali.
Io tradisco eppure amo. 
Non discuto il tuo pensiero, siamo diversi.
Ma non puoi arrogarti il diritto di dare un giudizio sull'universo sentimentale tutto.
Perchè non è possibile.


----------



## ferita (8 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma capisci che così è un tormento e un'angoscia continua..... come fai?
> Per me volere è potere.... se lui è dirigente e vuole recuperare con te può fare almeno in modo di farla trasferire in altri uffici.


Scusate, ma potrei anche pensare che se la sposta poi si vedono comunque tra un piano e l'altro, o si incontrano in un altro posto...o che se non è lei sarà un'altra donna...non posso vivere così. Il centro non devono essere loro ma io.
Sono io che devo cambiare i miei punti di  riferimento. Io e basta.


----------



## Sole (8 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Lui non può cambiare lavoro, è dirigente...con i tempi che corrono dove va? Finisce disoccupato pensate che casino...
> Lei forse avrebbe potuto cambiare ma non l'ha fatto...mica posso andare a spostarla con la forza!
> Ragazzi, qui l'unica cosa da fare *è essere indifferenti a tutto...fregarmene alla grande*!


Non è una cosa da poco questa. Per chi non è indifferente l'indifferenza è un compito difficile da autoimporsi.

Prima di arrivare all'indifferenza bisogna smontare tutto ciò che c'è. Se l'indifferenza è vuoto di sentimenti, bisogna fare tabula rasa di ogni sentimento. A questo punto mi chiedo davvero cosa resti in un matrimonio e in se stessi.

Io penso che ci si possa educare a gestire meglio i sentimenti, invece. La gelosia, la tristezza, il senso di solitudine e di abbandono... tutte cose che possono essere gestite con più equilibrio, imparando a non diventarne schiavi. Non è facile, ma si può.


----------



## Incazzato Nero (8 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono cazzate per il tuo modo di essere.Ma non tutti siamo uguali.
> Io tradisco eppure amo.
> Non discuto il tuo pensiero, siamo diversi.
> Ma non puoi arrogarti il diritto di dare un giudizio sull'universo sentimentale tutto.
> Perchè non è possibile.


Non ho espresso alcun giudizio, ho espresso il mio pensiero. Ognuno e' libero di fare cio' che meglio crede nella vita serve a farlo stare bene o meglio. Io se amo non tradisco non potrei mai farlo, sarebbe fisiologicamente impossibile per me, rivedrei lei e mi bloccherei, nessuno e' perfetto e io amo la mia immensa imperfezione. Con questo ho risposto anche a Ferita.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2012)

Incazzato Nero ha detto:


> Non ho espresso alcun giudizio, ho espresso il mio pensiero. Ognuno e' libero di fare cio' che meglio crede nella vita serve a farlo stare bene o meglio. Io se amo non tradisco non potrei mai farlo, sarebbe fisiologicamente impossibile per me, rivedrei lei e mi bloccherei, nessuno e' perfetto e io amo la mia immensa imperfezione. Con questo ho risposto anche a Ferita.


Però hai giudicato il NON amore del marito di Ferita, dicendo che lui non la ama.
A me sembra un giudizio pèrchè mi sembra tu l'abbia scritto proprio come un giudizio.
Non hai parlato di te. Hai parlato di lui.
Se ho capito male me ne scuso.


----------



## Diletta (8 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sbagli di certo a considerare il matrimonio come qualcosa di ben più di un contratto di assistenza.
> Ma sinceramente, essendo separata, e guardandomi intorno e vedendo tante realtà diverse, ho cominciato a pensare che è *anche* un contratto di assistenza reciproca. E che qualche volta, la dignità può tranquillamente stare nel capire quale è la situazione che ci fa stare meglio più serene, più tranquille. Senza mentire a noi stesse.
> E se vivere assieme nonostante la fine del matrimonio è quello che fa stare meglio una donna -ho letto quello che ha scritto Ferita, quindi adesso sto parlando di un caso ipotetico diverso- allora plaudo.
> Siamo dei geni nel farci del male, per maleinteso amore, a sopportare anni di angherie che ci autodipingiamo di rosa, o per maleintesa dignità, ad accettare situazioni in cui siamo le principali sconfitte.
> ...



La penso esattamente come te!
Il matrimonio è un contratto e come tale, oltre ai sentimenti che devono avere la priorità, comprende tutto un ventaglio di elementi, nobili e meno nobili e tra questi c'è anche quello economico e assistenziale.
Sarà poco romantico, ma questo è...


----------



## ferita (8 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> La penso esattamente come te!
> Il matrimonio è un contratto e come tale, oltre ai sentimenti che devono avere la priorità, comprende tutto un ventaglio di elementi, nobili e meno nobili e tra questi c'è anche quello economico e assistenziale.
> Sarà poco romantico, ma questo è...


Specie dopo un tradimento...non resta molto di più


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Lui non può cambiare lavoro, è dirigente...con i tempi che corrono dove va? Finisce disoccupato pensate che casino...
> Lei forse avrebbe potuto cambiare ma non l'ha fatto...mica posso andare a spostarla con la forza!
> Ragazzi, qui l'unica cosa da fare è essere indifferenti a tutto...fregarmene alla grande!


Si!
:up::up::up:
Non esitare ma decidi!
E sii la tua decisione!:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (8 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> A me piace mio marito, esteticamente, e poi mi piace come persona, brillante, allegro, divertente...l'ho scelto per questo. L'ho già detto una volta: *Ma a me manca la complicità che avevo con lui, il rapporto stretto e intimo che c'era prima. che devo fare? Preferisco andarci con i piedi di piombo perchè non è possibile cambiare umore, idea e comportamento un giono sì e uno no. *
> Non è il tradimento che mi ha allontanata da lui, ma l'aver metabolizzato *gradualmente* che poteva risparmiarmi tante meschinità, molte delle quali subite davanti al zucculone (molto dialettale).



Lo capisco, ma se ti mancano non puoi ricercare la complicità e il rapporto intimo di prima?
Se senti di amarlo ancora, anche se magari in modo diverso, perché non aprire il tuo animo?
Hai paura di farti del male, temi che lui non lo meriti, o che altro?

Riguardo alle meschinità, non so se quelle commesse dal tuo lui siano peggiori delle altre, ma chissà perché, non ci giurerei...


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è una cosa da poco questa. Per chi non è indifferente l'indifferenza è un compito difficile da autoimporsi.
> 
> Prima di arrivare all'indifferenza bisogna smontare tutto ciò che c'è. Se l'indifferenza è vuoto di sentimenti, bisogna fare tabula rasa di ogni sentimento. A questo punto mi chiedo davvero cosa resti in un matrimonio e in se stessi.
> 
> Io penso che ci si possa educare a gestire meglio i sentimenti, invece. La gelosia, la tristezza, il senso di solitudine e di abbandono... tutte cose che possono essere gestite con più equilibrio, imparando a non diventarne schiavi. Non è facile, ma si può.



Ora io mi domando e dico, ma porca paletta! perchè! perchè!! tutte le volte che, si legge qualcosa di vero di reale di sincero di intelligente viene ignorato?
Oh! ma non è la prima volta che noto questo. 
O forse viene letto, e visto che è così giusto, non si può dire nulla? come se è meglio non digerire il tutto?


----------



## Diletta (8 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora io mi domando e dico, ma porca paletta! perchè! perchè!! tutte le volte che, si legge qualcosa di vero di reale di sincero di intelligente viene ignorato?
> Oh! ma non è la prima volta che noto questo.
> O forse viene letto, e visto che è così giusto, non si può dire nulla? come se è meglio non digerire il tutto?



Ma no Claudio, non viene ignorato, quanto meno non da me!
Quello che dice Sole è davvero un sole che illumina!!
:up:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma no Claudio, non viene ignorato, quanto meno non da me!
> Quello che dice Sole è davvero un sole che illumina!!
> :up:


Perfetto!! almeno così chi fa finta di non aver letto, legge.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2012)

*per ferita...*

La Tagliola

E’ difficile staccarsi dalla tagliola. La tagliola ci strappa le carni, blocca le nostre gambe, ci dissangua lentamente, infetta la nostra anima con il virus della vendetta e della giustificazione. È nascosta in ogni dove, scatta all’ improvviso, non lascia respiro, semina panico, ci mantiene costantemente in tensione. Ci incatena terribilmente e al tempo stesso ci offre la tremenda illusione di proteggerci dai pericoli, dai rischi, dall' imprevisto. Imprigiona realmente e al tempo stesso falsamente rassicura. L'abbiamo respirata da piccoli come approccio alla realtà, come soluzione ai problemi, come procedura spirituale segno di virtù e abnegazione. Avvolge la nostra  intelligenza , straripa nei  nostri riti sociali , avvelena la realizzazione di noi stessi e ci rende pesantemente egoisti, striscia perversa perfino nei nostri saluti, nelle nostre strette di mano, È la più evidente e collettiva forma di decadenza sociale. La tagliola è l'esitazione. Esitazione profonda e antica. Diffusa e stratificata in ogni ceto sociale e in ogni cultura. Esitazione fatale e corrosiva. Esitazione per ciò che sentiamo, per ciò die desideriamo, per ciò che siamo. Esitazione nell’accettare il presente, noi stessi, il destino,  gli altri. Esitazione nel desiderare, nell'amare, nel cambiare, nel guarire, e perfino nel lasciar uscire la nostra voce. Esitazione nel modo di lavorare e di realizzarci,  nell’'abbracciare, nel dare la vita, nel camminare, nel riposarsi e nel ringraziare. 
E’ l'esitazione che ci rende lenti, terribilmente inadatti alle situazioni, profondamente incapaci e perdenti su ogni fronte. L’esitazione deriva dallo stato di nullità e di povertà che abbiamo respirato magari in famiglia e nelle agenzie educative, attraverso abbondanti vaccinazioni di sensi di colpa, scorretto senso del male, malsani legami e degradante rassegnazione. Esitare ci rende vulnerabili, miseri, egoisti, limitati. Esitare ovunque e sempre è lo stato d'animo che toglie gioia e potenza alla vita. E’ l'esitazione che ci obbliga a seguire e a servire le aspettative degli altri da sottomessi, infelici, depressi. Decidi chi comanda nella tua vita, se gli uomini o il tu. Decidi che posto dovranno avere tuo padre e tua madre, i tuoi affetti e i tuoi legami. Decidi senza presunzione, ma decidi. Dopo che hai deciso, tu sei e sarai la tua decisione. La decisione comprende errori e successi, infedeltà e fedeltà, paura e coraggio, cadute e resurrezioni, ma non prevede esitazioni. Mille errori non procurano il danno di una sola esitazione. Tu sarai la tua decisione, la tua decisione sarà la tua felicità e la tua protezione, il tuo scudo contro ogni male e ogni nemico. Se devi cambiare, cambia, se devi andare, va, se devi restare, resta, ma deciso, per scelta amante, non per paura e sottomissione. L'esitazione è una tagliola per il nostro cuore e per le nostre gambe, blocca e spacca in due. Protestare, recriminare, reclamare é esitazione. Compiacersi, incensarsi, parlare male degli altri è esitazione. Sospirare, deprimersi, rassegnarsi, lamentarsi,  criticare è esitazione. Argomentare, giustificare e giustificarsi è esitazione.
L'esitazione si vince seguendo la scelta fatta con un'incrollabile fiducia felice. L'esitazione si vince ascoltando profondamente ciò che siamo dentro, ciò che desideriamo fortemente per la nostra vita. A tutti i costi.


----------



## Leda (8 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La Tagliola
> 
> E’ difficile staccarsi dalla tagliola. La tagliola ci strappa le carni, blocca le nostre gambe, ci dissangua lentamente, infetta la nostra anima con il virus della vendetta e della giustificazione. È nascosta in ogni dove, scatta all’ improvviso, non lascia respiro, semina panico, ci mantiene costantemente in tensione. Ci incatena terribilmente e al tempo stesso ci offre la tremenda illusione di proteggerci dai pericoli, dai rischi, dall' imprevisto. Imprigiona realmente e al tempo stesso falsamente rassicura. L'abbiamo respirata da piccoli come approccio alla realtà, come soluzione ai problemi, come procedura spirituale segno di virtù e abnegazione. Avvolge la nostra intelligenza , straripa nei nostri riti sociali , avvelena la realizzazione di noi stessi e ci rende pesantemente egoisti, striscia perversa perfino nei nostri saluti, nelle nostre strette di mano, È la più evidente e collettiva forma di decadenza sociale. La tagliola è l'esitazione. Esitazione profonda e antica. Diffusa e stratificata in ogni ceto sociale e in ogni cultura. Esitazione fatale e corrosiva. Esitazione per ciò che sentiamo, per ciò die desideriamo, per ciò che siamo. Esitazione nell’accettare il presente, noi stessi, il destino, gli altri. Esitazione nel desiderare, nell'amare, nel cambiare, nel guarire, e perfino nel lasciar uscire la nostra voce. Esitazione nel modo di lavorare e di realizzarci, nell’'abbracciare, nel dare la vita, nel camminare, nel riposarsi e nel ringraziare.
> E’ l'esitazione che ci rende lenti, terribilmente inadatti alle situazioni, profondamente incapaci e perdenti su ogni fronte. L’esitazione deriva dallo stato di nullità e di povertà che abbiamo respirato magari in famiglia e nelle agenzie educative, attraverso abbondanti vaccinazioni di sensi di colpa, scorretto senso del male, malsani legami e degradante rassegnazione. Esitare ci rende vulnerabili, miseri, egoisti, limitati. Esitare ovunque e sempre è lo stato d'animo che toglie gioia e potenza alla vita. E’ l'esitazione che ci obbliga a seguire e a servire le aspettative degli altri da sottomessi, infelici, depressi. Decidi chi comanda nella tua vita, se gli uomini o il tu. Decidi che posto dovranno avere tuo padre e tua madre, i tuoi affetti e i tuoi legami. Decidi senza presunzione, ma decidi. Dopo che hai deciso, tu sei e sarai la tua decisione. La decisione comprende errori e successi, infedeltà e fedeltà, paura e coraggio, cadute e resurrezioni, ma non prevede esitazioni. Mille errori non procurano il danno di una sola esitazione. Tu sarai la tua decisione, la tua decisione sarà la tua felicità e la tua protezione, il tuo scudo contro ogni male e ogni nemico. Se devi cambiare, cambia, se devi andare, va, se devi restare, resta, ma deciso, per scelta amante, non per paura e sottomissione. L'esitazione è una tagliola per il nostro cuore e per le nostre gambe, blocca e spacca in due. Protestare, recriminare, reclamare é esitazione. Compiacersi, incensarsi, parlare male degli altri è esitazione. Sospirare, deprimersi, rassegnarsi, lamentarsi, criticare è esitazione. Argomentare, giustificare e giustificarsi è esitazione.
> L'esitazione si vince seguendo la scelta fatta con un'incrollabile fiducia felice. L'esitazione si vince ascoltando profondamente ciò che siamo dentro, ciò che desideriamo fortemente per la nostra vita. A tutti i costi.


Potente! :up::up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La Tagliola
> 
> E’ difficile staccarsi dalla tagliola. La tagliola ci strappa le carni, blocca le nostre gambe, ci dissangua lentamente, infetta la nostra anima con il virus della vendetta e della giustificazione. È nascosta in ogni dove, scatta all’ improvviso, non lascia respiro, semina panico, ci mantiene costantemente in tensione. Ci incatena terribilmente e al tempo stesso ci offre la tremenda illusione di proteggerci dai pericoli, dai rischi, dall' imprevisto. Imprigiona realmente e al tempo stesso falsamente rassicura. L'abbiamo respirata da piccoli come approccio alla realtà, come soluzione ai problemi, come procedura spirituale segno di virtù e abnegazione. Avvolge la nostra  intelligenza , straripa nei  nostri riti sociali , avvelena la realizzazione di noi stessi e ci rende pesantemente egoisti, striscia perversa perfino nei nostri saluti, nelle nostre strette di mano, È la più evidente e collettiva forma di decadenza sociale. La tagliola è l'esitazione. Esitazione profonda e antica. Diffusa e stratificata in ogni ceto sociale e in ogni cultura. Esitazione fatale e corrosiva. Esitazione per ciò che sentiamo, per ciò die desideriamo, per ciò che siamo. Esitazione nell’accettare il presente, noi stessi, il destino,  gli altri. Esitazione nel desiderare, nell'amare, nel cambiare, nel guarire, e perfino nel lasciar uscire la nostra voce. Esitazione nel modo di lavorare e di realizzarci,  nell’'abbracciare, nel dare la vita, nel camminare, nel riposarsi e nel ringraziare.
> E’ l'esitazione che ci rende lenti, terribilmente inadatti alle situazioni, profondamente incapaci e perdenti su ogni fronte. L’esitazione deriva dallo stato di nullità e di povertà che abbiamo respirato magari in famiglia e nelle agenzie educative, attraverso abbondanti vaccinazioni di sensi di colpa, scorretto senso del male, malsani legami e degradante rassegnazione. Esitare ci rende vulnerabili, miseri, egoisti, limitati. Esitare ovunque e sempre è lo stato d'animo che toglie gioia e potenza alla vita. E’ l'esitazione che ci obbliga a seguire e a servire le aspettative degli altri da sottomessi, infelici, depressi. Decidi chi comanda nella tua vita, se gli uomini o il tu. Decidi che posto dovranno avere tuo padre e tua madre, i tuoi affetti e i tuoi legami. Decidi senza presunzione, ma decidi. Dopo che hai deciso, tu sei e sarai la tua decisione. La decisione comprende errori e successi, infedeltà e fedeltà, paura e coraggio, cadute e resurrezioni, ma non prevede esitazioni. Mille errori non procurano il danno di una sola esitazione. Tu sarai la tua decisione, la tua decisione sarà la tua felicità e la tua protezione, il tuo scudo contro ogni male e ogni nemico. Se devi cambiare, cambia, se devi andare, va, se devi restare, resta, ma deciso, per scelta amante, non per paura e sottomissione. L'esitazione è una tagliola per il nostro cuore e per le nostre gambe, blocca e spacca in due. Protestare, recriminare, reclamare é esitazione. Compiacersi, incensarsi, parlare male degli altri è esitazione. Sospirare, deprimersi, rassegnarsi, lamentarsi,  criticare è esitazione. Argomentare, giustificare e giustificarsi è esitazione.
> L'esitazione si vince seguendo la scelta fatta con un'incrollabile fiducia felice. L'esitazione si vince ascoltando profondamente ciò che siamo dentro, ciò che desideriamo fortemente per la nostra vita. A tutti i costi.


E' una delle cose migliori, se non la migliore che hai mai scritto :up:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' una delle cose migliori, se non la migliore che hai mai scritto :up:


Ma pensa facendo (costretto dalla moglie) le pulizie quaresimali...mi è venuto tra le mani questo mio scritto di tanto tempo fa...e mi ricordo che l'ho scritto a me stesso in un momento in cui mi sentivo di dover prendere determinate decisioni...non esenti da dolore...

L'ho riletto a mia moglie e questa ha esclamato...ma questo dedicalo a ferita...e così ho fatto...

Mi fa molto piacere che a te piaccia!


----------



## ferita (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La Tagliola
> 
> E’ difficile staccarsi dalla tagliola. La tagliola ci strappa le carni, blocca le nostre gambe, ci dissangua lentamente, infetta la nostra anima con il virus della vendetta e della giustificazione. È nascosta in ogni dove, scatta all’ improvviso, non lascia respiro, semina panico, ci mantiene costantemente in tensione. Ci incatena terribilmente e al tempo stesso ci offre la tremenda illusione di proteggerci dai pericoli, dai rischi, dall' imprevisto. Imprigiona realmente e al tempo stesso falsamente rassicura. L'abbiamo respirata da piccoli come approccio alla realtà, come soluzione ai problemi, come procedura spirituale segno di virtù e abnegazione. Avvolge la nostra  intelligenza , straripa nei  nostri riti sociali , avvelena la realizzazione di noi stessi e ci rende pesantemente egoisti, striscia perversa perfino nei nostri saluti, nelle nostre strette di mano, È la più evidente e collettiva forma di decadenza sociale. La tagliola è l'esitazione. Esitazione profonda e antica. Diffusa e stratificata in ogni ceto sociale e in ogni cultura. Esitazione fatale e corrosiva. Esitazione per ciò che sentiamo, per ciò die desideriamo, per ciò che siamo. Esitazione nell’accettare il presente, noi stessi, il destino,  gli altri. Esitazione nel desiderare, nell'amare, nel cambiare, nel guarire, e perfino nel lasciar uscire la nostra voce. Esitazione nel modo di lavorare e di realizzarci,  nell’'abbracciare, nel dare la vita, nel camminare, nel riposarsi e nel ringraziare.
> E’ l'esitazione che ci rende lenti, terribilmente inadatti alle situazioni, profondamente incapaci e perdenti su ogni fronte. L’esitazione deriva dallo stato di nullità e di povertà che abbiamo respirato magari in famiglia e nelle agenzie educative, attraverso abbondanti vaccinazioni di sensi di colpa, scorretto senso del male, malsani legami e degradante rassegnazione. Esitare ci rende vulnerabili, miseri, egoisti, limitati. Esitare ovunque e sempre è lo stato d'animo che toglie gioia e potenza alla vita. E’ l'esitazione che ci obbliga a seguire e a servire le aspettative degli altri da sottomessi, infelici, depressi. Decidi chi comanda nella tua vita, se gli uomini o il tu. Decidi che posto dovranno avere tuo padre e tua madre, i tuoi affetti e i tuoi legami. Decidi senza presunzione, ma decidi. Dopo che hai deciso, tu sei e sarai la tua decisione. La decisione comprende errori e successi, infedeltà e fedeltà, paura e coraggio, cadute e resurrezioni, ma non prevede esitazioni. Mille errori non procurano il danno di una sola esitazione. Tu sarai la tua decisione, la tua decisione sarà la tua felicità e la tua protezione, il tuo scudo contro ogni male e ogni nemico. Se devi cambiare, cambia, se devi andare, va, se devi restare, resta, ma deciso, per scelta amante, non per paura e sottomissione. L'esitazione è una tagliola per il nostro cuore e per le nostre gambe, blocca e spacca in due. Protestare, recriminare, reclamare é esitazione. Compiacersi, incensarsi, parlare male degli altri è esitazione. Sospirare, deprimersi, rassegnarsi, lamentarsi,  criticare è esitazione. Argomentare, giustificare e giustificarsi è esitazione.
> L'esitazione si vince seguendo la scelta fatta con un'incrollabile fiducia felice. L'esitazione si vince ascoltando profondamente ciò che siamo dentro, ciò che desideriamo fortemente per la nostra vita. A tutti i costi.


Eccomi: sono l'esitazione. 
Non su tutto però, ci sono decisioni che ho preso nella mia vita improvvisamente e sono andata avanti come un treno, nel bene e nel male.
Per il resto (compreso un invito a una cena) sono l'esitazione in persona.
Vado, non vado? Faccio, non faccio? Dico, non dico? Parto, non parto? 
Infatti ho il terrore dell'aereo. Però ho voluto fare il corso antipanico e ho volato, con tanta paura, ma ho volato. E ho prenotato un altro volo per maggio.
Voglio liberarmi dall'esitazione. Voglio scrollarmi l'incertezza che mi porto dietro da sempre.
Ti ringrazio per quello che hai scritto, mi è piaciuto molto.
La decisione che prenderò sulla mia vita sarà la liberazione dall'esitazione.
Però l'esitazione serve anche a non prendere decisioni affrettate. Le decisioni affrettate portano al pentimento e non è quello che sopporterei adesso.
Ho preso un attimo di pausa per pensare, e anche se questo attimo dura da più di un anno, non credo sia esitazione, ma serve a  ponderare la scelta più importante della mia vita.
Ho bisogno di aria pura, di ossigeno nei polmoni, di respirare a fondo e poi continuare a vivere, nel modo che sceglierò io.
L'esitazione ruba la vita che ti fa perdere...ce la metterò tutta per mandarla via, ma - purtroppo - fa parte del mio carattere e sarà molto dura


----------



## ferita (9 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora io mi domando e dico, ma porca paletta! perchè! perchè!! tutte le volte che, si legge qualcosa di vero di reale di sincero di intelligente viene ignorato?
> Oh! ma non è la prima volta che noto questo.
> O forse viene letto, e visto che è così giusto, non si può dire nulla? come se è meglio non digerire il tutto?


Ciao Claudio, ho letto invece...ho letto e riflettuto.
Ma è difficile mettere in pratica quello che ha detto Sole.
Ci vorrebbe un lungo percorso psicologico, lungo e doloroso.
Forse perchè ha scritto cose terribilmente vere e profonde  ma difficili da raggiungere non ho saputo rispondere....
Grazie comunque per averlo messo in risalto, mi ha dato modo di ripensarci su...


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La Tagliola
> 
> E’ difficile staccarsi dalla tagliola. La tagliola ci strappa le carni, blocca le nostre gambe, ci dissangua lentamente, infetta la nostra anima con il virus della vendetta e della giustificazione. È nascosta in ogni dove, scatta all’ improvviso, non lascia respiro, semina panico, ci mantiene costantemente in tensione. Ci incatena terribilmente e al tempo stesso ci offre la tremenda illusione di proteggerci dai pericoli, dai rischi, dall' imprevisto. Imprigiona realmente e al tempo stesso falsamente rassicura. L'abbiamo respirata da piccoli come approccio alla realtà, come soluzione ai problemi, come procedura spirituale segno di virtù e abnegazione. Avvolge la nostra  intelligenza , straripa nei  nostri riti sociali , avvelena la realizzazione di noi stessi e ci rende pesantemente egoisti, striscia perversa perfino nei nostri saluti, nelle nostre strette di mano, È la più evidente e collettiva forma di decadenza sociale. La tagliola è l'esitazione. Esitazione profonda e antica. Diffusa e stratificata in ogni ceto sociale e in ogni cultura. Esitazione fatale e corrosiva. Esitazione per ciò che sentiamo, per ciò die desideriamo, per ciò che siamo. Esitazione nell’accettare il presente, noi stessi, il destino,  gli altri. Esitazione nel desiderare, nell'amare, nel cambiare, nel guarire, e perfino nel lasciar uscire la nostra voce. Esitazione nel modo di lavorare e di realizzarci,  nell’'abbracciare, nel dare la vita, nel camminare, nel riposarsi e nel ringraziare.
> E’ l'esitazione che ci rende lenti, terribilmente inadatti alle situazioni, profondamente incapaci e perdenti su ogni fronte. L’esitazione deriva dallo stato di nullità e di povertà che abbiamo respirato magari in famiglia e nelle agenzie educative, attraverso abbondanti vaccinazioni di sensi di colpa, scorretto senso del male, malsani legami e degradante rassegnazione. Esitare ci rende vulnerabili, miseri, egoisti, limitati. Esitare ovunque e sempre è lo stato d'animo che toglie gioia e potenza alla vita. E’ l'esitazione che ci obbliga a seguire e a servire le aspettative degli altri da sottomessi, infelici, depressi. Decidi chi comanda nella tua vita, se gli uomini o il tu. Decidi che posto dovranno avere tuo padre e tua madre, i tuoi affetti e i tuoi legami. Decidi senza presunzione, ma decidi. Dopo che hai deciso, tu sei e sarai la tua decisione. La decisione comprende errori e successi, infedeltà e fedeltà, paura e coraggio, cadute e resurrezioni, ma non prevede esitazioni. Mille errori non procurano il danno di una sola esitazione. Tu sarai la tua decisione, la tua decisione sarà la tua felicità e la tua protezione, il tuo scudo contro ogni male e ogni nemico. Se devi cambiare, cambia, se devi andare, va, se devi restare, resta, ma deciso, per scelta amante, non per paura e sottomissione. L'esitazione è una tagliola per il nostro cuore e per le nostre gambe, blocca e spacca in due. Protestare, recriminare, reclamare é esitazione. Compiacersi, incensarsi, parlare male degli altri è esitazione. Sospirare, deprimersi, rassegnarsi, lamentarsi,  criticare è esitazione. Argomentare, giustificare e giustificarsi è esitazione.
> L'esitazione si vince seguendo la scelta fatta con un'incrollabile fiducia felice. L'esitazione si vince ascoltando profondamente ciò che siamo dentro, ciò che desideriamo fortemente per la nostra vita. A tutti i costi.



...che dire?  
Encomiabile !!:up::up:


----------



## stellina (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La Tagliola
> 
> E’ difficile staccarsi dalla tagliola. La tagliola ci strappa le carni, blocca le nostre gambe, ci dissangua lentamente, infetta la nostra anima con il virus della vendetta e della giustificazione. È nascosta in ogni dove, scatta all’ improvviso, non lascia respiro, semina panico, ci mantiene costantemente in tensione. Ci incatena terribilmente e al tempo stesso ci offre la tremenda illusione di proteggerci dai pericoli, dai rischi, dall' imprevisto. Imprigiona realmente e al tempo stesso falsamente rassicura. L'abbiamo respirata da piccoli come approccio alla realtà, come soluzione ai problemi, come procedura spirituale segno di virtù e abnegazione. Avvolge la nostra  intelligenza , straripa nei  nostri riti sociali , avvelena la realizzazione di noi stessi e ci rende pesantemente egoisti, striscia perversa perfino nei nostri saluti, nelle nostre strette di mano, È la più evidente e collettiva forma di decadenza sociale. La tagliola è l'esitazione. Esitazione profonda e antica. Diffusa e stratificata in ogni ceto sociale e in ogni cultura. Esitazione fatale e corrosiva. Esitazione per ciò che sentiamo, per ciò die desideriamo, per ciò che siamo. Esitazione nell’accettare il presente, noi stessi, il destino,  gli altri. Esitazione nel desiderare, nell'amare, nel cambiare, nel guarire, e perfino nel lasciar uscire la nostra voce. Esitazione nel modo di lavorare e di realizzarci,  nell’'abbracciare, nel dare la vita, nel camminare, nel riposarsi e nel ringraziare.
> E’ l'esitazione che ci rende lenti, terribilmente inadatti alle situazioni, profondamente incapaci e perdenti su ogni fronte. L’esitazione deriva dallo stato di nullità e di povertà che abbiamo respirato magari in famiglia e nelle agenzie educative, attraverso abbondanti vaccinazioni di sensi di colpa, scorretto senso del male, malsani legami e degradante rassegnazione. Esitare ci rende vulnerabili, miseri, egoisti, limitati. Esitare ovunque e sempre è lo stato d'animo che toglie gioia e potenza alla vita. E’ l'esitazione che ci obbliga a seguire e a servire le aspettative degli altri da sottomessi, infelici, depressi. Decidi chi comanda nella tua vita, se gli uomini o il tu. Decidi che posto dovranno avere tuo padre e tua madre, i tuoi affetti e i tuoi legami. Decidi senza presunzione, ma decidi. Dopo che hai deciso, tu sei e sarai la tua decisione. La decisione comprende errori e successi, infedeltà e fedeltà, paura e coraggio, cadute e resurrezioni, ma non prevede esitazioni. Mille errori non procurano il danno di una sola esitazione. Tu sarai la tua decisione, la tua decisione sarà la tua felicità e la tua protezione, il tuo scudo contro ogni male e ogni nemico. Se devi cambiare, cambia, se devi andare, va, se devi restare, resta, ma deciso, per scelta amante, non per paura e sottomissione. L'esitazione è una tagliola per il nostro cuore e per le nostre gambe, blocca e spacca in due. Protestare, recriminare, reclamare é esitazione. Compiacersi, incensarsi, parlare male degli altri è esitazione. Sospirare, deprimersi, rassegnarsi, lamentarsi,  criticare è esitazione. Argomentare, giustificare e giustificarsi è esitazione.
> L'esitazione si vince seguendo la scelta fatta con un'incrollabile fiducia felice. L'esitazione si vince ascoltando profondamente ciò che siamo dentro, ciò che desideriamo fortemente per la nostra vita. A tutti i costi.


bellissmo e realissimo!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La Tagliola
> 
> E’ difficile staccarsi dalla tagliola. La tagliola ci strappa le carni, blocca le nostre gambe, ci dissangua lentamente, infetta la nostra anima con il virus della vendetta e della giustificazione. È nascosta in ogni dove, scatta all’ improvviso, non lascia respiro, semina panico, ci mantiene costantemente in tensione. Ci incatena terribilmente e al tempo stesso ci offre la tremenda illusione di proteggerci dai pericoli, dai rischi, dall' imprevisto. Imprigiona realmente e al tempo stesso falsamente rassicura. L'abbiamo respirata da piccoli come approccio alla realtà, come soluzione ai problemi, come procedura spirituale segno di virtù e abnegazione. Avvolge la nostra  intelligenza , straripa nei  nostri riti sociali , avvelena la realizzazione di noi stessi e ci rende pesantemente egoisti, striscia perversa perfino nei nostri saluti, nelle nostre strette di mano, È la più evidente e collettiva forma di decadenza sociale. La tagliola è l'esitazione. Esitazione profonda e antica. Diffusa e stratificata in ogni ceto sociale e in ogni cultura. Esitazione fatale e corrosiva. Esitazione per ciò che sentiamo, per ciò die desideriamo, per ciò che siamo. Esitazione nell’accettare il presente, noi stessi, il destino,  gli altri. Esitazione nel desiderare, nell'amare, nel cambiare, nel guarire, e perfino nel lasciar uscire la nostra voce. Esitazione nel modo di lavorare e di realizzarci,  nell’'abbracciare, nel dare la vita, nel camminare, nel riposarsi e nel ringraziare.
> E’ l'esitazione che ci rende lenti, terribilmente inadatti alle situazioni, profondamente incapaci e perdenti su ogni fronte. L’esitazione deriva dallo stato di nullità e di povertà che abbiamo respirato magari in famiglia e nelle agenzie educative, attraverso abbondanti vaccinazioni di sensi di colpa, scorretto senso del male, malsani legami e degradante rassegnazione. Esitare ci rende vulnerabili, miseri, egoisti, limitati. Esitare ovunque e sempre è lo stato d'animo che toglie gioia e potenza alla vita. E’ l'esitazione che ci obbliga a seguire e a servire le aspettative degli altri da sottomessi, infelici, depressi. Decidi chi comanda nella tua vita, se gli uomini o il tu. Decidi che posto dovranno avere tuo padre e tua madre, i tuoi affetti e i tuoi legami. Decidi senza presunzione, ma decidi. Dopo che hai deciso, tu sei e sarai la tua decisione. La decisione comprende errori e successi, infedeltà e fedeltà, paura e coraggio, cadute e resurrezioni, ma non prevede esitazioni. Mille errori non procurano il danno di una sola esitazione. Tu sarai la tua decisione, la tua decisione sarà la tua felicità e la tua protezione, il tuo scudo contro ogni male e ogni nemico. Se devi cambiare, cambia, se devi andare, va, se devi restare, resta, ma deciso, per scelta amante, non per paura e sottomissione. L'esitazione è una tagliola per il nostro cuore e per le nostre gambe, blocca e spacca in due. Protestare, recriminare, reclamare é esitazione. Compiacersi, incensarsi, parlare male degli altri è esitazione. Sospirare, deprimersi, rassegnarsi, lamentarsi,  criticare è esitazione. Argomentare, giustificare e giustificarsi è esitazione.
> L'esitazione si vince seguendo la scelta fatta con un'incrollabile fiducia felice. L'esitazione si vince ascoltando profondamente ciò che siamo dentro, ciò che desideriamo fortemente per la nostra vita. A tutti i costi.



:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Eccomi: sono l'esitazione.
> Non su tutto però, ci sono decisioni che ho preso nella mia vita improvvisamente e sono andata avanti come un treno, nel bene e nel male.
> Per il resto (compreso un invito a una cena) sono l'esitazione in persona.
> Vado, non vado? Faccio, non faccio? Dico, non dico? Parto, non parto?
> ...


Permettimi un commento a quello che hai scritto:
hai centrato perfettamente l'essenza: sai che questa decisione è la più importante della vita e non ti puoi permettere di abbandonarti all'emotività, di far sì che gli impulsi ti governino facendo le scelte al posto tuo. So che l'istinto ti porterebbe altrove, come avrebbe fatto con me, ma l'ho controllato e l'ho domato e ne sono fiera.
Noi siamo le nostre scelte, ma queste scelte devono essere oculate e ponderate, e non importa il tempo che occorrerà. 
Prima o poi l'animo trova la sua strada per esprimersi e per farci sapere dove vuole andare.
Verrà il momento che ti sveglierai sapendo con fermezza quello che vuoi davvero dalla vita e quando avverrà ciò tornerai a sorridere!
Io mi sento che questo momento sta per giungere...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Permettimi un commento a quello che hai scritto:
> hai centrato perfettamente l'essenza: sai che questa decisione è la più importante della vita e non ti puoi permettere di abbandonarti all'emotività, di far sì che gli impulsi ti governino facendo le scelte al posto tuo. So che l'istinto ti porterebbe altrove, come avrebbe fatto con me, ma l'ho controllato e l'ho domato e ne sono fiera.
> Noi siamo le nostre scelte, ma queste scelte devono essere oculate e ponderate, e non importa il tempo che occorrerà.
> Prima o poi l'animo trova la sua strada per esprimersi e per farci sapere dove vuole andare.
> ...


Ma io ho vinto l'esitazione solo con un sistema.
Essere poi pronto a pagare senza sconti il peso di scelte sbagliate.
Poi mi sono accorto che ogni scelta non è mai perfettamente giusta e mai perfettamente sbagliata.

Es. Ho scelto una facoltà? 
Ecco se scelgo di laurearmi in lettere, ipso facto, la mia scelta comporta anche la rinuncia a diventare un ingegnere, o un medico.

Poi c'è il fattore tempo...
Solo con il senno del poi possiamo dire ho compiuto la scelta giusta o sbagliata.

E se è sbagliata se ciapa su...e si torna indietro no?

Insomma se la vita è una partita di pugilato...un buon pugile non mena i pugni alla cazzo di cane...perchè batterebbe l'aria...egli sa che deve essere pronto anche a fare dieci passi indietro...pur di trovarsi nell'occasione propizia di sferrare quell'unico colpo decisivo.

Penso che ci voglia una certa tensione a...per vivere bene.

Sogno un giorno in cui Ferita cambierà il suo nick in Guarita!


----------



## elena_ (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La Tagliola
> 
> E’ difficile staccarsi dalla tagliola. La tagliola ci strappa le carni, blocca le nostre gambe, ci dissangua lentamente, infetta la nostra anima con il virus della vendetta e della giustificazione. È nascosta in ogni dove, scatta all’ improvviso, non lascia respiro, semina panico, ci mantiene costantemente in tensione. Ci incatena terribilmente e al tempo stesso ci offre la tremenda illusione di proteggerci dai pericoli, dai rischi, dall' imprevisto. Imprigiona realmente e al tempo stesso falsamente rassicura. L'abbiamo respirata da piccoli come approccio alla realtà, come soluzione ai problemi, come procedura spirituale segno di virtù e abnegazione. Avvolge la nostra  intelligenza , straripa nei  nostri riti sociali , avvelena la realizzazione di noi stessi e ci rende pesantemente egoisti, striscia perversa perfino nei nostri saluti, nelle nostre strette di mano, È la più evidente e collettiva forma di decadenza sociale. La tagliola è l'esitazione. Esitazione profonda e antica. Diffusa e stratificata in ogni ceto sociale e in ogni cultura. Esitazione fatale e corrosiva. Esitazione per ciò che sentiamo, per ciò die desideriamo, per ciò che siamo. Esitazione nell’accettare il presente, noi stessi, il destino,  gli altri. Esitazione nel desiderare, nell'amare, nel cambiare, nel guarire, e perfino nel lasciar uscire la nostra voce. Esitazione nel modo di lavorare e di realizzarci,  nell’'abbracciare, nel dare la vita, nel camminare, nel riposarsi e nel ringraziare.
> E’ l'esitazione che ci rende lenti, terribilmente inadatti alle situazioni, profondamente incapaci e perdenti su ogni fronte. L’esitazione deriva dallo stato di nullità e di povertà che abbiamo respirato magari in famiglia e nelle agenzie educative, attraverso abbondanti vaccinazioni di sensi di colpa, scorretto senso del male, malsani legami e degradante rassegnazione. Esitare ci rende vulnerabili, miseri, egoisti, limitati. Esitare ovunque e sempre è lo stato d'animo che toglie gioia e potenza alla vita. E’ l'esitazione che ci obbliga a seguire e a servire le aspettative degli altri da sottomessi, infelici, depressi. Decidi chi comanda nella tua vita, se gli uomini o il tu. Decidi che posto dovranno avere tuo padre e tua madre, i tuoi affetti e i tuoi legami. Decidi senza presunzione, ma decidi. Dopo che hai deciso, tu sei e sarai la tua decisione. La decisione comprende errori e successi, infedeltà e fedeltà, paura e coraggio, cadute e resurrezioni, ma non prevede esitazioni. Mille errori non procurano il danno di una sola esitazione. Tu sarai la tua decisione, la tua decisione sarà la tua felicità e la tua protezione, il tuo scudo contro ogni male e ogni nemico. Se devi cambiare, cambia, se devi andare, va, se devi restare, resta, ma deciso, per scelta amante, non per paura e sottomissione. L'esitazione è una tagliola per il nostro cuore e per le nostre gambe, blocca e spacca in due. Protestare, recriminare, reclamare é esitazione. Compiacersi, incensarsi, parlare male degli altri è esitazione. Sospirare, deprimersi, rassegnarsi, lamentarsi,  criticare è esitazione. Argomentare, giustificare e giustificarsi è esitazione.
> L'esitazione si vince seguendo la scelta fatta con un'incrollabile fiducia felice. L'esitazione si vince ascoltando profondamente ciò che siamo dentro, ciò che desideriamo fortemente per la nostra vita. A tutti i costi.


è difficile staccarsi dalla tagliola, sì
perché l'esitazione spesso può diventare una via di fuga, un abito che ci si cuce addosso e in cui ci si rifugia
è difficile decidere ed essere la propria decisione 
e ci vuole coraggio, sì
oh se ce ne vuole
poi però si è liberi...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> è difficile staccarsi dalla tagliola, sì
> perché l'esitazione spesso può diventare una via di fuga, un abito che ci si cuce addosso e in cui ci si rifugia
> è difficile decidere ed essere la propria decisione
> e ci vuole coraggio, sì
> ...


E quando si è liberi si vede tutto chiaramente.
E si vive!


----------



## tesla (9 Marzo 2012)

bravo conte, un ottima ricostruzione della Tagliola :up:


----------



## ferita (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ho vinto l'esitazione solo con un sistema.
> Essere poi pronto a pagare senza sconti il peso di scelte sbagliate.
> Poi mi sono accorto che ogni scelta non è mai perfettamente giusta e mai perfettamente sbagliata.
> 
> ...


Dire "me ne vado", non è esattamente come scegliere una facoltà, o decidere di fare un viaggio, o addirittura sposarsi...Dire "basta" vuol dire cancellare 30 anni della propria vita. Vuol dire avere alle spalle un fallimento totale su tutto, vuol dire che un figlio ti si rivolta contro perchè in fondo potevi fare uno sforzo e lui avrebbe continuato la sua vita serena, vuol dire restare soli e continuare a domandarsi se è stata fatta la scelta giusta o sbagliata...
Allora per il momento decido di restare perchè almeno so in quale situazione mi trovo, non ho sorprese, so che domani è come oggi e che non avrò ripensamenti o rimorsi.
Per ora ho deciso di rimanere, forse in modo vigliacco, forse perchè la tagliola è un modo per non affrontare i problemi, forse perchè il mio carattere è debole, non so...però rimango in questo limbo che non è nè amore nè odio nè indifferenza. E' un passaggio, riflessione su di me, su chi sono stata finora e chi sarò dopo...
La tensione per ora non fa per me, non ho la forza per affontarla, aspetto e perdo tempo...di più non so fare.
Ferita non è guarita è "in pausa" 
:smile:


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ho vinto l'esitazione solo con un sistema.
> Essere poi pronto a pagare senza sconti il peso di scelte sbagliate.
> Poi mi sono accorto che ogni scelta non è mai perfettamente giusta e mai perfettamente sbagliata.
> 
> ...



Conte, ma se quella scelta di cui sappiamo si rivela sbagliata non si torna indietro, o quantomeno la vedo molto dura.
Ed è proprio per quello che chi reputo maturo e responsabile non la fa mai a cuor leggero, sull'onda dell'orgoglio ferito e dell'umiliazione ricevuta, ma si ferma e saggiamente aspetta che gli ritorni la lucidità mentale. 
Poi, aziona il cervello e lo fa funzionare come merita.


----------



## Diletta (9 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Dire "me ne vado", non è esattamente come scegliere una facoltà, o decidere di fare un viaggio, o addirittura sposarsi...Dire "basta" vuol dire cancellare 30 anni della propria vita. Vuol dire avere alle spalle un fallimento totale su tutto, vuol dire che un figlio ti si rivolta contro perchè in fondo potevi fare uno sforzo e lui avrebbe continuato la sua vita serena, vuol dire restare soli e continuare a domandarsi se è stata fatta la scelta giusta o sbagliata...
> Allora per il momento decido di restare perchè almeno so in quale situazione mi trovo, non ho sorprese, so che domani è come oggi e che non avrò ripensamenti o rimorsi.
> Per ora ho deciso di rimanere, *forse in modo vigliacco,* forse perchè la tagliola è un modo per non affrontare i problemi, *forse perchè il mio carattere è debole, *non so...però rimango in questo limbo che non è nè amore nè odio nè indifferenza. E' un passaggio, riflessione su di me, su chi sono stata finora e chi sarò dopo...
> La tensione per ora non fa per me, non ho la forza per affontarla, aspetto e perdo tempo...di più non so fare.
> ...



No no, levati dalla testa queste idee: non sei affatto debole, tutto il contrario.
Quanta forza d'animo ci vuole per resistere alla tentazione di sfare tutto quanto abbiamo costruito in tanti anni, lo sa solo chi vive quest'esperienza.
Altro che debolezza! Ci vogliono due palle così!
Ti senti in pausa, in "stand-by" e l'hanno fatto tutti quelli come noi, ma se ci pensi bene, è uno pseudo-limbo perché in realtà tu stai vivendo con lui, lo stai studiando, valutando e fai lo stesso con te stessa. 
Non è un lavoro da poco e non è un lavoro sprecato.
Darà i suoi frutti...datti solo ancora tempo, tanto non brucia nulla (è quello che mi sono sempre ripetuta io come un karma quando, impaziente, volevo rimpadronirmi della mia vita e del mio matrimonio...e ancora me lo ripeto).


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No no, levati dalla testa queste idee: non sei affatto debole, tutto il contrario.
> Quanta forza d'animo ci vuole per resistere alla tentazione di sfare tutto quanto abbiamo costruito in tanti anni, lo sa solo chi vive quest'esperienza.
> Altro che debolezza! Ci vogliono due palle così!
> Ti senti in pausa, in "stand-by" e l'hanno fatto tutti quelli come noi, ma se ci pensi bene, è uno pseudo-limbo perché in realtà tu stai vivendo con lui, lo stai studiando, valutando e fai lo stesso con te stessa.
> ...


Ferita ma la leggi a Diletta? la ricordi un po di tempo fa?
Magari lei come io, avremo altri momenti no, ma fanno parte del gioco, e si fanno sempre più radi.  ma ciò non toglie la forza che si riceve ed è impossibile da capire se non ci sei dentro, e tu Ferita sarai come noi. Capirai quello che già sai.


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ferita ma la leggi a Diletta? la ricordi un po di tempo fa?
> *Magari lei come io, avremo altri momenti no, ma fanno parte del gioco*, e si fanno sempre più radi.  ma ciò non toglie la forza che si riceve ed è impossibile da capire se non ci sei dentro, e tu Ferita sarai come noi. Capirai quello che già sai.




Caro Claudio....non vorrei dirlo, ma stamani è proprio uno di quelli!
Mannaggia....
D'accordo che facciano parte del gioco, ma quanto cavolo dura sto gioco??!!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Claudio....non vorrei dirlo, ma stamani è proprio uno di quelli!
> Mannaggia....
> D'accordo che facciano parte del gioco, ma quanto cavolo dura sto gioco??!!


Durano e stop! ma pensa che servono anche a farti maturare e diventare reali e più forti! ogni volta alla fine di ciò te ne accorgerai , o nello stesso momento oppure dopo.


----------

